# يهود ومسيحين ؟



## سمير (21 سبتمبر 2006)

هل المسيحين ( الفرق لا الدول )يعترفون باليهود كدين وكدولة قديما وحديثا *وهل يرون الممارسة الاسرائلية للجنود صحيحة ضد الفلسطنين ولماذا هناك كتاب يتمدون كتابة اسم فلسطين متفرقا فلس طين ما القصد من ذلك ؟*

*وهل تعتقدون حقا ان اليهود  المؤمنون بموسى فقط يرحبون بوراثتكم **للملكوت . وليس وراثة صهيون وابناء اسرائيل له .*

*ولماذا يعتقد اليهود بوجود رب واحد على حسب تفسيرهم للتوراه وهي الكتاب المقدس عندكم والمسيحين خالفوهم  في هذه النظرةوقالوا لنا رب واحد بس في ثلاثة  ؟مع ان المسيح لم يأتي لنقض الناموس اي هدم التوراه يعني تفسيركم للالوهية ابتداع ام كان يجب ان يكون اتباع لناموس الرب ؟*

*جاوبوا يا مسيحين *


----------



## سمير (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ونسيت شي مابي رد على الماشي واي كلام والسلام بل رد مقنع من عقلاء


----------



## Scofield (21 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا هجاوبك على السؤال الأول و أسيب الباقى لاخوانى الأعضاء و المشرفين

هل المسيحين ( الفرق لا الدول )يعترفون باليهود كدين وكدولة قديما وحديثا وهل يرون الممارسة الاسرائلية للجنود صحيحة ضد الفلسطنين ولماذا هناك كتاب يتمدون كتابة اسم فلسطين متفرقا فلس طين ما القصد من ذلك ؟

أنا كمسيحى أعترف باليهود و جميع المسيحين يعترفون باليهود بدليل التوراة الخاصة بهم هى الجزء الأول من كتابنا المقدس.
الأعتراف بدولة نعم نعترف بدولة أسرائيل.
الممارسة الأسرائيلية أذا كانو بيدافعو عن نفسهم يبقى عندهم حق و أذا لا فنحن نرفض هذا.
أما حكاية فلس طين فأعتقادى أنهم يقصدون الفلس وهو عملة قديمة تساوى القرش
والطين أنت عارفه وده لانها رخيصة و أهلها باعوها بأرخص الأثمان و لما أسرائيل عمرتها عايزين يخدوها على الجاهز و أذا كان الأعضاء لهم رأى آخر فليتفضلو و يقولو لماذا يضعونها بهذا الشكل


----------



## Twin (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*اليهود والصهاينة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*كيف الأحول يارب تكون بخير*

*


			
				سمير;81657 قال:
			
		


			هل المسيحين ( الفرق لا الدول )يعترفون باليهود كدين وكدولة قديما وحديثا وهل يرون الممارسة الاسرائلية للجنود صحيحة ضد الفلسطنين ولماذا هناك كتاب يتمدون كتابة اسم فلسطين متفرقا فلس طين ما القصد من ذلك ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				سمير;81657 قال:
			
		

> *وهل تعتقدون حقا ان اليهود المؤمنون بموسى فقط يرحبون بوراثتكم للملكوت . وليس وراثة صهيون وابناء اسرائيل له .*
> 
> *ولماذا يعتقد اليهود بوجود رب واحد على حسب تفسيرهم للتوراه وهي الكتاب المقدس عندكم والمسيحين خالفوهم في هذه النظرةوقالوا لنا رب واحد بس في ثلاثة ؟مع ان المسيح لم يأتي لنقض الناموس اي هدم التوراه يعني تفسيركم للالوهية ابتداع ام كان يجب ان يكون اتباع لناموس الرب ؟*
> 
> *جاوبوا يا مسيحين *


 
*أخ سمير دعني أجيبك ولكن أقرأ وأفهم*
*ولكني دعني أولا أرسل شكري للأخ ريمون*

*في البداية*
*سأعلق علي نقطة وهي... *

*ولماذا يعتقد اليهود بوجود رب واحد على حسب تفسيرهم للتوراه وهي الكتاب المقدس عندكم والمسيحين خالفوهم في هذه النظرةوقالوا لنا رب واحد بس في ثلاثة؟*​ 
*هذه النقطة خاطئة جداً*
*فإله اليهود هو إله المسيحين*
*والله واحد ........*​*الا تؤمن بهذا؟*​ 
*نعود للسؤال الأهم وأجابته*
*نحن كمسيحين نؤمن تماما بالديانة اليهودية " كدين "*
*كعقيدة لأن العقيدة عقيدة *
*ولكن كطقس الطقس والكهنوت اليهودي أنتهي بمجي المسيح له المجد *

*وللعلم الديانة المسيحية مخبأة في الديانة اليهودية والعكس*
*الديانة اليهودية تجلت في الديانة المسيحية*
*لأن واضعهما واحد وهو الله*​ 
*أما بالنسبة للدولة*
*أنا عن نفسي أسير خلف راعي واحد *
*"راعي الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية" قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
*ومواقفه واضحة تجاه القضية الفلسطينية وتجاه الدولة الصهيونية وهنا تتجلي الأجابة*

*ولكن للأضافة *
*يجب أن تقوم دولة اسرائيل كما قال الكتاب المقدس*
*لأن قيامها هو رمز من رموز نهاية الزمان *​ 
*أما بالنسبة لــ*
*كتابة اسم فلسطين متفرقا فلس طين ما القصد من ذلك ؟*
*لا تعليق*​*أما بالنسبة لــ*
*وهل تعتقدون حقا ان اليهود المؤمنون بموسى فقط يرحبون بوراثتكم للملكوت . وليس وراثة صهيون وابناء اسرائيل له .
هذا أعتقادهم هم وهذا لن يفرق معنا

**وفي النهاية أريد أن أقول لك .........*
*مع ان المسيح لم يأتي لنقض الناموس اي هدم التوراه يعني تفسيركم للالوهية ابتداع ام كان يجب ان يكون اتباع لناموس الرب ؟*

*نحن لم نبتدع شيئاً *
*فإله المسيحين هو هو إله اليهود*
*هو هو أمس واليوم والي الأبد*
*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة *
*أمين*​*سلام*​


----------



## Scofield (21 سبتمبر 2006)

amirfikry
العفو يا أستاذنا


----------



## Twin (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*قول يارب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



ٌREMON قال:


> amirfikry
> العفو يا أستاذنا


 
*أية ياباشـــــــــــــــا*
*أستاذ أية*
:new2: :new2: 
*قول يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رب*

*من ملئه نحن جميعاً أخذنا*
*مجاناً أخذتم مجاناً أعطوا*​*سلام*​


----------



## سمير (22 سبتمبر 2006)

بلوش النصارى يعني انتم واليهود واحد


----------



## Twin (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*أريد أن أفهم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



سمير قال:


> بلوش النصارى يعني انتم واليهود واحد


 
*هذا رأيك ولكن أريد أن أفهم منك*

*نحن واليهود واحد!!!!!!!!!! *
*ماذا تقصد ؟*
*ونحن واحد من أي منطلق؟*
*فلتجيبني*
*كى أستطيع أن أجيبك بمنطقك وعقليتك*​*سلام*​


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام المسيح .. 

بما اني انا مسيحية وعايشة بدولة اسرائيل اللي كانت قبل 58 سنة للفلسطنين وبما اني اصلي فلسطيني وجدودي فلسطنية , دايما كنت اسأل حالي شو موقف المسحيين لازم يكون من قيام دولة اسرائيل .. 

بعيدا عن فكرة حتمية قيام دولة اسرائيل وانو الحروب والنزاعات مش رح تنتهي بهالمنطقة ,في شي غلط ومنافي لتعاليم المسيح لازم نحن ناخذ موقف منه ...

ما حدا بقدر ينكر انو الارضي المقدسة هي اسمها الاصلي اسرائيل نسبة لليهود بني اسرائيل وانو الرب وعد ابراهيم فيها وسكنوا فيها و تركوها و رجعولها و رجعوا تركوها ورجعوا بدون اياها ولاقوا الفلسطنيين و عملوا حروب و بعدون بعملوا لافكار صهيونية ببتعلق فيهون هني .. 

بعد قيامة المسيح صار في عهد جديد اسمو عهد النعمة ما عاد في شي اسمو يهودي ولا اسرائيلي .. المسيح مش ممكن يكون راضي على انو تقوم دولة بالحرب على حساب شعب تاني .. 

مش لازم المسحيية يخلطوا بين افكار التوراة وبين الافكار الصهيونية اللي بتدعوا لاحتلال اسرائيل بالكامل تمهيدا لمجيئ المسيح .. 

بتمنى انو يصير في موضوع نقاش موسع عن وعد الرب لابراهيم ونسلة وتحليل الوعد وابعاد الوعد قبل المسيح وبعد المسيح..
بس الاكيد انو احنا لازم نكون ضد الاحتلال وضد القتل .. والقصة مش بهلبساطة انو الفلسطنيين صار بدون اسرائيل بعد ما شافوا التحسين اللي عملتوا اسرائيل ..*


----------



## Scofield (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بس أنا لى تعليق وهو أن أسرائيل تتميذ بداخلها بالديموقراطية و مش متعصبة زى الدول العربية وبخصوص الحكومة و الجيش ده ملوش دعوة بالدين علشان دى أمور سياسية وعايز أقول أنى أفضل أن تبقى أسرائيل بيد يهودى واحد أفضل من مليون عربى أو مسلم لان اليهود لا يمنعون من بناء الكنائس ولا يهدمونها ولا يتدخلون فى أمور المسيحين ولا يمنعونا من زيارة القدس و الكنائس و الأديرة بل يحمونها أيضا فكلنا يتذكر الأرهاب الفلسطينى عندما دخل أرهابيان إلى أحدى الكنائس بالقدس وكانو يحتمون غصبا عن الكهنة و كانو يحتلونها ثم جائت القوات الأسرائيلية و حررت الكنيسة منهم وأقرب شئ حرق و تدمير الكنائس على يد الفلسطنين بعد كلمة البابا بنديكت "يعنى كلمة تخليهم يعملو كده" وأحب أقول الكتاب المقدس لم يلغى اليهودية لان الكتاب المقدس لا ينقض نفسه ووعد الله سيظل إلى الأبد فالله لا يرجع بوعوده أبدا ثم لا ننسى أيضا أن هناك مسيحين فى الكنيست و مسلمين وهذا يدل على عدم التعصب ونيجى عندنا فى مصر نلاقى مجلس الشعب أو الشورى ليس به واحد مسيحى بعد أن دمرت الكنائس و قتل المسيحين لوجود مرشحين لمجلس الشعب مسيحين فضغطت الحكومة عليهم من جهة ومن جهة أخرى الأخوان المسلمين حتى أجبروهم على ترك الترشيح


----------



## Fadie (25 سبتمبر 2006)

> *بما اني انا مسيحية وعايشة بدولة اسرائيل اللي كانت قبل 58 سنة للفلسطنين*


 
طيب و قبل ما يفتح عمر بن الخطاب اورشاليم كانت ايه؟؟؟


----------



## يماني1 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> طيب و قبل ما يفتح عمر بن الخطاب اورشاليم كانت ايه؟؟؟



كانت مجرد اقطاعية للبيزنطنين والي كانوا وثنين ثم نصرانين

وسؤال قبل الرومانين كانت اورشليم لمن ؟


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*انتو ليه عم تخلطوا السياسة وفلسطين كانت لمين وهي لمين ؟ احنا عم نحكي عن فكرة الحروب الغير مبررة اللي عم بتقوم فيها دولة اسرائيل بحق الشعب الفلسطيني اللي ما ذنبوا بالمرة انو هو كان عايش بهاي الارضي واجت اسرائيل وقتلتو وسرقتلو ارضو .. احنا مش عم نحكي عن الفتح الاسلامي وعن حق مين بالارض .. هاي كلها ما بتبرر الحروب والعنف اللي نهانا عنه المسيح .. 

رجاءا ما حدا حدى يدافع عن العنف اليهودي باسم المسيح .. باسم المسيح لازم ندعو اليهود والمسلمين للمسيح وللسلام مش نقول نحن مع او ضد .. التاريخ هو اسمه تاريخ ومضى ما ترجعوا لزمان سابق لا بقدم ولا باخر نحن بوضع قائم اللي هو حرب بين شعبين  , حرب بشعة كتيير مش لازم ندافع عنها لمجرد انه احنا ضد دين الاسلام  .. *


----------



## Scofield (26 سبتمبر 2006)

JesusIsMyGod قال:


> *انتو ليه عم تخلطوا السياسة وفلسطين كانت لمين وهي لمين ؟ احنا عم نحكي عن فكرة الحروب الغير مبررة اللي عم بتقوم فيها دولة اسرائيل بحق الشعب الفلسطيني اللي ما ذنبوا بالمرة انو هو كان عايش بهاي الارضي واجت اسرائيل وقتلتو وسرقتلو ارضو .. احنا مش عم نحكي عن الفتح الاسلامي وعن حق مين بالارض .. هاي كلها ما بتبرر الحروب والعنف اللي نهانا عنه المسيح ..
> 
> رجاءا ما حدا حدى يدافع عن العنف اليهودي باسم المسيح .. باسم المسيح لازم ندعو اليهود والمسلمين للمسيح وللسلام مش نقول نحن مع او ضد .. التاريخ هو اسمه تاريخ ومضى ما ترجعوا لزمان سابق لا بقدم ولا باخر نحن بوضع قائم اللي هو حرب بين شعبين  , حرب بشعة كتيير مش لازم ندافع عنها لمجرد انه احنا ضد دين الاسلام  .. *



للعلم سيادتك متعرفش أن اليهود أول ما فكرو يرجعو أسرائيل أشتروها من الفلسطينين و بعدها بعد ما أدرك الفلسطينين أنهم باعوها ندمو على خطأهم و يحاولون أسترداد الأرض بالقوة
ويوم ما أسرائيل توافق على صلح الحركات الفلسطينية تقبله أمام التلفاز ووسائل الأعلام و بعدها بقليل يقتلون أسرائلين و يقومون بعمليات أرهابية تجعل أسرائيل تلغى الأتفاق الذى ينص على السلام و التاريخ يشهد لما أقوله
ثم أنى لم أتكلم أنى مع اليهود ضد المسلمين لقد تكلمت على السلطة و كيف أنها يجب أن تكون يهودية و ليست أسلامية لان المسلمين يقومون بأستغلال السلطة لصالح أبناء دينهم و يفرقون بين باقى الأديان و أذا كنت تعيش فى مصر شوف الأحداث التى تؤكد كلامى
وبعدين جائت للفلسطينين أكثر من فرصة للسلام الفعلى مع أسرائيل ولكن لغدرهم كانو أما يرفضوها أو يقبلوها و يلغوها بعدها بفترة قصيرة وتذكر كيف أن الدول العربية رفضت السلام مع أسرائيل بعد حرب 73 وخاصمت وقاطعت مصر التى قامت بتوقيع معاهدة السلام مع أسرائيل و الى الآن لم تتعرض أسرائيل إلى مصر أطلاقا لاننا لم نقم بعمليات الغدر والخيانة الفلسطينية بل وساعد أسرائيل مصر عقب أحداث التفجيرات التى حدثت فى سيناء
فى حين أن المفجرين معظمهم فلسطينين و مصرين تدربو فى فلسطين
و أنت تعلم أن الفلسطينين يرشدون عن أنفسهم و خونة بيخونو حتى نفسهم وأنا اتكلم عن الحركات وليس الشعب الفلسطينى
ثم أن أسرائيل بها عرب "يهود و مسيحين و مسلمين" وكلهم بيتعاملو نفس المعاملة
وأنا معك فى الدعوة للمسيحية لخلاص جميع البشر من خطياهم


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*اول للعلم فقط انا لا اطلب و لا اتمنى ان اكون تحت حكم السلطة الفلسطينة او اي سلطة عربية او اسلامية كانت فانا اعرف ان السلطة الاسرائيلية افضل لي من السلطة الاسلامية انا لا اناقشك بهذا ... 
لكن احب ان الفت نظرك ايضا ان اسرائيل ارتكبت العديد و العديد من الجرائم والمجازر بحق الفلسطنين .. اكرر مره اخرة انا لا اتحدث بالسياسية ابدا انا اقول ان لا يحق لاي مسيحي ان يدافع عن اسرائيل كما اني ارفض بشدة ان ارى رجل دين مسيحي يدافع عن حركات اسلامية متطرفة في فلسطين .. يجب على العالم المسيحي المؤمن ان بتاخذ موقف واحد ضد الحروب وعدم الانحياز لاي طرف .. نحن ننحاز للفقراء والايتام والارمال والمشردين وما اكثرهم في الضفة وغزة بغض النظر عن الاسباب وعن المتسببين  .. 

ابعدوا تعاليم المسيح عن افكار الاحتلال والعنف تعاليم ربنا اسمى من ذلك بكثير .. 

والرب يحمي و يساعد كل انسان يعيش تحت ظلم انسان اخر ان كان في مصر او في فلسطين او اي بقعة من بقاع العالم *


----------



## Scofield (26 سبتمبر 2006)

JesusIsMyGod قال:


> *اول للعلم فقط انا لا اطلب و لا اتمنى ان اكون تحت حكم السلطة الفلسطينة او اي سلطة عربية او اسلامية كانت فانا اعرف ان السلطة الاسرائيلية افضل لي من السلطة الاسلامية انا لا اناقشك بهذا ...
> لكن احب ان الفت نظرك ايضا ان اسرائيل ارتكبت العديد و العديد من الجرائم والمجازر بحق الفلسطنين .. اكرر مره اخرة انا لا اتحدث بالسياسية ابدا انا اقول ان لا يحق لاي مسيحي ان يدافع عن اسرائيل كما اني ارفض بشدة ان ارى رجل دين مسيحي يدافع عن حركات اسلامية متطرفة في فلسطين .. يجب على العالم المسيحي المؤمن ان بتاخذ موقف واحد ضد الحروب وعدم الانحياز لاي طرف .. نحن ننحاز للفقراء والايتام والارمال والمشردين وما اكثرهم في الضفة وغزة بغض النظر عن الاسباب وعن المتسببين  ..
> 
> ابعدوا تعاليم المسيح عن افكار الاحتلال والعنف تعاليم ربنا اسمى من ذلك بكثير ..
> ...



كلامك سليم 100% وأنا مش مع أسرائيل كحكومة ولكنى أقصد أنى مع عدم التفرقة بين الأديان فاليهود ليسو متعصبين بقدر الأسلامين وأنت أكيد تعرف مقدار الظلم الذى يعيشه الأنسان القبطى "والمسلم فى بعض الأحيان" بسبب الحكومات الاسلامية المتخلفة و أمن الدولة الذى يجئ مع فرقة على حساب فرقة ودعنى أسألك سؤال هل دولة أسرائيل تفرق بين مرشح يهودى أو مسلم أو مسيحي و تفعل عمليات أرهابية لتجعل أحد الأطراف يتنازل عن الترشيح كالمرشحين الأقباط الذين أجبرو على ترك الترشيح لمجلس الشعب وهل تمنع وجود أى مسيحي أو مسلم فى مراكز هامة فى الدولة وهل تمنعك من زيارة القدس وأورشليم؟
ثم ما تفعله أسرائيل يساعدها عليه الحركات الأرهابية الاسلامية التى تفجر نفسها داخل أسرائيل وتقتل مدنين ولا تنسى أن اليهود و المسلمين يعملون بمبدأ واحد وهو "عين بعين و سن بسن"
وفلسطين وأسرائيل موجودين منذ بدأ الخليقة و دائما فى حروب مستمرة و لن تنتهى الا بمجئ الرب يسوع مرة أخرى و نهاية العالم


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*مزبوط اغلبية المجتمع الاسرائيلي غير متدين وغير متطرف .. سألتني عن الحرية والديموقراطية نعم هي موجودة رغم انه يوجد تميز في الدولة بين عربي ويهودي ... كذلد التميز بين مسيحي ومسلم قائم ايضا في الدولة .. اي ان الدولة والمجتمع يميز بين عربي ويهودي ويقل تميزه عندما يعرف ان هذا العربي هو مسيحي وليس مسلم .. 

التميز موجود والعنصرية موجوده بكل تأكيد .. المجتمع الاسرائيلي مجتمع معقد فالتميز موجود ايضا بين اليهود نفسهم فتراهم يفرقون بين يهودي شرقي ويهودي غربي بين متدين وغير متدين و من ثم بين عربي ويهودي ثم مسيحي و مسلم ... مجتمع معقد لكنه حر ومثقف ولا يمكن مقارنته بكل تأكيد مع المجتمعات الاسلامية المتعصبة .. 

وبالنسبة للخلافات بين اسرائيل وفلسطين هو فعلا انا بعتقد ان مستحيل تنتهي الى بنهاية العالم لكن الصوت المسيحي مش لازم ينخفض بكل العالم لازم يكون عالي ويستنكر كل اشكال العنف والحروب وعدم التحيز لاي فئة باسم المسيحية*


----------



## Maya (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*مملكة إسرائيل منذ الأزل مرتبطة بوعد الرب لتكون أرض أبدية لبني إسرائيل والعبرانيين وهذا الوعد ممتد حتى نهاية العالم و غير قابل للتجديد ولا الإلغاء .. فكلام الرب لا أحد يغيره ولا يزول حتى لو زالت ممالك وظهرت ممالك.... كلام الرب لا يزول حتى نهاية العالم وحق بني إسرائيل بأرضهم المقدسة Eretz Yisrael  هو حق مستمد من الرب ولا أحد يمكن أن ينكره أو ينفيه  ...

وهناك فارق بين من له حق ( بالأرض ) ومن له حق ( على الأرض ) وحق العبرانيين يهود ومسيحيين هو حق مقدس بالأرض أما بقية الأمميين والأرضيين فلا حق لهم بأي شبر أو حفنة رمل من أرض إسرائيل أما تحديداً  بالنسبة للمسيحيين الـ Gentiles فلهم وحدهم حق ( على ) أرض إسرائيل وليس حق بالأرض وهناك فارق كبير بين المعنيين ...

وقضية أنه لم يعد هناك يهود وبنو إسرائيل فهذا غير صحيح ولا علاقة له بالواقع فيكفي العودة  الكتاب المقدس لنتأكد أنه عند نهاية العالم سيكون هناك شعب الرب بني إسرائيل وبقية المؤمنين الذين يقفون إلى جانب إسرائيل  وهناك على الطرف الآخر  أعداء الرب من أتباع النبي الكذاب وضد المسيح ..

فقضية الفداء والتضحية وان المسيح جاء لخلاص جميع النفوس لا يعني أنه يتم إلغاء أقارب الرب بالجسد والذين اختلقهم من العدم ليكون من نسلهم بهيئته البشرية ، فبنو إسرائيل  ليسو كبقية الأمم وبقية الشعوب ولا يوجد أي شعب يمكن أن يكون بمكانة بني إسرائيل ، ويمكن لم لا يثق بقضية انه في اليوم الأخير سيكون هناك بنو إسرائيل فعليه قراءة سفر الرؤيا في نهاية العهد الجديد ولنرى عن أي شعب وأي الأرض يجري الحديث ، ثم إن كل مراجع الدينة ومنها الكتاب المقدس بعهديه تشير إلى أن الرب سيأتي إلى أرض إسرائيل دون سواها من بقاع العالم ومعركة هرمجدون ستجري على إسرائيل وأورشليم السماوية هي المدينة المختارة من كل مدن العالم ....

وبالانتقال لدولة إسرائيل فإن قيام هذه الدولة بعد مئات السنين كان بأمر من الرب وإشارة منه لقرب مجيئه على الأرض فالرب أمر بان تعود إسرائيل للحياة وتخلق من الركام وتبرز كشعلة وسط الظلام وهذا ما حدث فخلال نصف قرن تفوقت دولة إسرائيل  على جميع الأمم والشعوب في المنطقة وحتى العالم إذا جئنا لصغر حجمها وعدد سكانها ،  وحققت إنجازات خيالية لم تحققها أي أمة على مر العصور فمن ينظر لإسرائيل اليوم وخلال 58 من عمرها ويقارنها بأي حضارة وأي مملكة وأي شعب فلن يجد منافس  قادر على تحقيق ما حققته خلال هذا الوقت الصغير ،  وكل ذلك تم بإرادة الرب وأمر منه ….*


----------



## Maya (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*



			اغلبية المجتمع الاسرائيلي غير متدين وغير متطرف ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا علاقة للتدين بالتطرف في إسرائيل فاليهودي المتدين ليس بالضرورة أن يكون متطرفاً ، اليهودية ليست دين تطرف واليهود ليسوا متطرفين ، إن التطرف المقترن بالدين هو التطرف المحمدي الموجود بالإسلام وليس باليهودية فانتبهي إلى الموضوع ....

وناحية أخرى ربما كلامك صحيح حول العلمانية في إسرائيل ولكنها في طريقها إلى التراجع  ، ومن ناحية فالعلمانيون ليسوا بالضرورة ملحدين مثل ما يحدث بالغرب فكثير من العلمانيين ربما لا يقدرون على الالتزام الكامل بجميع طقوس اليهودية لكنه يصلون ويدخلون الكنيس و يصلون أمام حائط المبكى ، وناحية أخرى إن جنود جيش الدفاع هم بطبيعة الحال ممن تسمينهم أنت بالعلمانيين حيث أن المتدينين في إسرائيل يتم إعفاءهم  من دخول  الجيش لكننا جميعاً شاهدنا كثير من الجنود يصلون في أرض المعركة خلال حرب لبنان  ، علمانية قسم من شعب إسرائيل  لا تعني إلحاده وهذه نقطة ونقطة أخر جميع الإحصاءات تفيد بتزايد نسبة المتدينين وتزايد التصويت للأحزاب الدينية في البلاد  .....*

*



			انه يوجد تميز في الدولة بين عربي ويهودي ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هذا أبسط الأمور فكيف يقارن مواطن يهودي يعشق إسرائيل ومستعد للموت لأجلها والتضحية لأجل تقدمها وتطورها و يعامل مثل العربي الذي لا يعترف بإسرائيل ويمضي كل يومه بالسب عليها واتهامها بأبشع الأمور وحتى إذا سألت واحد من عرب إسرائيل فيقول أنه فلستيني من مناطق 48 ولا يقول أنه من عرب إسرائيل  يحمل هوية إسرائيلية ويتكلم العبرية ويعيش في مدينة إسرائيلية  ، ونحن نعرف أصدقائكم مثل عزمي بشارة وعصام مخول ورامز جرايسة ونزار حنا وكيف هي مواقفهم من إسرائيل ، ولكن رغم ذلك فإن إسرائيل لا تهمل الوسط العربي وتحاول دائماً وعبر مجالس السلطات المحلية إنماء هذا الوسط وتعزيز علاقته بالوسط باليهودي عبر مختلف الأنشطة واللقاءات سواء التي تنظمها الحكومة أو المؤسسات غير الحكومية ، ولكن يمكنك مقارنة الوسط الدرزي ببقية الأوساط العربية لتعرفي كيف يمكن تجاوز التمييز أو الحد منه على أقل تقدير  ..*

*



			فالتميز موجود ايضا بين اليهود نفسهم فتراهم يفرقون بين يهودي شرقي ويهودي غربي بين متدين وغير متدين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**أظنك لا تجهلين أن رئيس حزب العمل ثاني أحزاب البلاد ووزير الدفاع عمير بيرتس هو يهودي شرقي ، وهناك حزب شاس المعروف بأنه شرقي حصل على عدد لا بأس به من مقاعد  الكنيست وله ممثلين ووزراء في الحكومة ، أما  التمييز وعدم التفاعل بين الشرقيين والغربيين فهذا كلام قديم يعود إلى الفترة ما بعد الاستقلال وفترة الستينات والسبعينات حيث شعر الشرقيون الذين انتقلوا إلى دولة ونظام ديمقراطي أقرب لأن يكون نموذج  غربي   بأنهم يعيشون في عزلة وبعيدون عن الحياة السياسية والإدارات والمؤسسات المختلفة ، وأن الدولة يسيطر عليها الغربيون وهذا ما أشعرهم بالإحباط في بادئ الأمر لكن الدولة سريعاً ما بذلت أقصى الجهود لدمج مختلف مكونات الشعب اليهودي من سفارديم و أشكناز  ومع بدايات الثمانينات كانت مظاهر الاحتجاج والتذمر والرفض قد بدأت بالزوال  تماماً وظهرت بوادر مجتمع موحد وظهر حزب شاس كممثل قوي للشرقيين الذي دخلوا الحكومات ومختلف مؤسسات الدولة ، وعلى الصعيد الاجتماعي أخذت الزواج المختلط  ينتشر ولم يعد هناك حديث عن شرقي وغربي إلا بين صفوف المهاجرين القدامى والذي عاشوا في مجتمعات متناقضة تماماً فهناك فارق كبير في التفكير ونمط الحياة والمعيشة بين  أناس عاشوا في ظل أنظمة غاية في التقدم والديمقراطية مثل الولايات المتحدة أو بريطانيا وفرنسا وبين أناس عاشوا في ظل أنظمة مهترئة ووسط شعوب متخلفة سواء في العراق أو مصر أو المغرب وبعض الدول الاخرى  التي هاجر منها اليهود الشرقيين ، لكن الآن ومع ظهور الأجيال الجديدة والمولودين في دولة إسرائيل  وفي ظل الدولة والحكومة الإسرائيلية ونسيان الدول التي هاجروا منها و اختفى الحديث عن شرقي وغربي  فما يجمع بين أبناء الشعب الواحد أكبر بكثير ممن يفرقهم وصحيح أن فترة الشتات كانت طويلة جداً وكانت سبباً في اختلاف أمور كثير بين أبناء الشعب الواحد المشتت لكن العودة للوطن كفيلة بتغيير أمور كثيرة ....*

*



			وبالنسبة للخلافات بين اسرائيل وفلسطين هو فعلا انا بعتقد ان مستحيل تنتهي الى بنهاية العالم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لا يوجد شيء اسمه فلس طين وعبر التاريخ لم يكن هناك دولة تحمل هذا الاسم .... وما يوجد الآن هو مناطق فلسطينية هي بالأساس كيان سياسي لا أكثر ...

أما الخلاف بين الطرفين  فحله ممكن وهو يقوم على أساس :  بما أن اليهود عادوا إلى أرض أجدادهم وآباءهم فعلى العرب أيضاً أن يعودوا لأرض أجدادهم وآبائهم في شبه الجزيرة العربية حيث خرجوا ، إلا إذا قلت أن الفلس طينيين اليوم هم أحفاد اليبوسيين أو الكنعانيين أو الحثيين فالأمر يختلف وسأطالبك بالعودة إلى العهد القديم لتعرفي أين يجب أن يذهب هؤلاء ....*


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (5 أكتوبر 2006)

هذا الفكر الذي تتكلمين به ليس فكر مسيحي .. المسيحي بالحق لا يقول ليخرجوا من اين اتوا ولا يحق لنا بطردهم او محاربتهم .. المسيحي الحقيقي يجب ان يحارب بكلمة المسيح من اجل السلام و من اجل ان يعيش الجميع جنبا الى جنب وليس لزرع الحقد والعنصرية .. 
انت تقولين اصدقائي وتذكرين عزمي وشاكلته .. لا اعلم كيف قررت انهم اصدقائي فافكارهم المتطرفة لا تمثلني ابدا .. لذا رجاءا عدم فرض امور لم اقولها فانا لا اطالب الشعب اليهودي بترك اسرائيل ولا اطالب بدولة فلسطينية من النهر الى البحر  انا لا اطلب سوى العيش بسلام جنبا الى جنب وايماني قوي جدا بان هذا هو مطلب الرب ايضا ..


تتحديثن عن المجتمع اليهودي الموحد ؟ لا اعلم هل تحاولين رسم فكرة تطمحين لها او حقا ترين ان هذه هي الحقيقة ؟
 المجتمع اليهودي الى الان يفرق بين بعضه هذا شرقي وهذا غربي وهذا متدين و هذا ..... الى درجة انهم يسخرون احيانا من بعضهم ... هذا المجتمع الموحد الذي تتكلمين عنه هو مجتمع وهمي واي انسان يستعطيع ان يلحظة بسهولة بمجرد احتكاكه قليلا بالمجتمع اليهودي .. 

ثم انت تدافعين عن شاس وعن اليهود ناسية انهم يرفضون ربك السيد المسيح الذي تجسد وصلب ومات وقام من اجل التكفير عن خطايانا وخطاياهم ...
تدافعين عن جيش ارتكب ابشع المجازر بحق الشعوب المجاورة ..
تدافعين عن حكمونة عنصرية تطالب الانسان بتخلي عن معتقداته حتى ينعم بحقوقة كما باقي المواطنين ؟ تتكلمين عن الدروز ؟ وهل تتطلبين منا ان نكون كالدروز في اسرائيل ؟ يخفضون راسهم و يتبنون افاكر لا تمثلهم ويدافعون عن شعب لا يعتبرهم اصلا ؟ 

رجاءا واحتراما لدم المسيح فقط لا تنسبي هذه الافكار العنصرية والاجرامية بالرب  .. 

نحن بحاجة لان نصلي للسلام وان نصلي لليهود لكي يتخلصوا من حقدهم وان يقبلوا نعمة الرب كذلك نصلي للفلسطنين ان يعيشوا حياة كريمة وان يخرجوا من ظلمة الاسلام ونصلي لسلام لبنان وسلام مصر وسلام العالم كله ..
 كفانا حقد وعنصرية وكراهية ... المسيحية تحارب هذه الامور ولا تشجع عليها .. المسيحية اسمى و اعلى من ان تدافع عنها .. 

والرب يباركك وينور طريقك


----------



## under-taker (5 أكتوبر 2006)

مستغرب من ردود بعض النصارى وتحيزهم الى اسرائيل
الى هذا تكنون الحقد والكراهيه للمسلمين
ماذا فعل بكم المسلمون لكل هذا
كنت اعتقد انكم تكرهون اليهود لأنهم هم من قاموا بأرتكاب جريمة الصلب
وهم قتلة الانبياء والمرسلين
هل انتم مع المجازر التي ارتكبها شارون وباراك ونتنياهو
هل ترون ان هؤلاء الناس يدافعون عن حقوقهم
هل قتل الاطفال والنساء هذا من حقوقهم
اتقوا الله


----------



## Maya (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> *هذا الفكر الذي تتكلمين به ليس فكر مسيحي .. المسيحي الحقيقي يجب ان يحارب بكلمة المسيح من اجل السلام و من اجل ان يعيش الجميع جنبا الى جنب وليس لزرع الحقد والعنصرية*



*لست أنت من يحدد ما هو الفكر المسيحي من عدمه ولا يحق لك تكفير أحد أو وصفه بالجاهل لدينه ، ولا تدينوا كي لا تدانوا أليس هكذا تقول المسيحية ....

ثم هل ترين أنني  أحمل حجارة أو عبوة ناسفة أو حزام ناسف أو صاروخ قسام حتى تتهمينني أنني لا أحارب بسلاح الكلمة ، صدقيني أنت لا تعرفين كيف أحارب بسلاح الكلمة وما أقوم به حقيقة  لخدمة هذه  الكلمة .....
 لكنني قدمت وصف لما يجري على الأرض إرهابيون يحاربون دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة ... ومن قال أننا لا نريد العيش بسلام ؟ لكن أقاربك الفلسطينيين ولا تقولي لي ليسوا أقاربك فانتم جميعاً فلسطينيون ويد واحدة  أليس كذلك؟

لكن الفلسطينيين لا يعترفون بدولة إسرائيل  ويسعون لتدميرها وميثاق حماس التي انتخبوها لتمثلهم  تقوم على أساس الحرب حتى القضاء على دولة إسرائيل  وإبادة اليهود وإلقائهم في البحر فتوجهي برسالتك لهم أولاً ...

أما الحقد والعنصرية فهي في نفوس الفلسطينيين و منذ يولدون ألم تريهم في التظاهرات يخرجون أطفال حاملين سكاكين وخناجر ومسدسات وأحزمة ناسفة ، واستمعي لخطبة واحدة في جوامع حماس وما تقوله لأتباعها ولتعرفي من يزرع العنصرية ......*



> *انت تقولين اصدقائي وتذكرين عزمي وشاكلته .. لا اعلم كيف قررت انهم اصدقائي فافكارهم المتطرفة لا تمثلني ابدا .. *



*حسناً إذا عزمي وعصام ورامز المتطرفين كما تقولين لا يمثلونك حسناً...

لكني أظن أن الأرشمندريت  - عطا الله حنا - رجل الدين المسيحي الأرثوذكسي وصاحب الشعبية الكبرى في الوسط المسيحي العربي حتى أكثر من البطريرك نفسه ، أظن أن عطا الله حنا يمثلك ولا تقولي لي: كلا .. لأنه رجل دين ويصلي في كنائسكم  ..

ولكن إليك ما يقوله عطا الله حنا عندما سألوه عن رأيه بالعمليات الانتحارية الإرهابية التي ينفذها الفلسطيني :

هؤلاء الاستشهاديين الفدائيين هم أبطال هذه الأمة, ونحن نفتخر بهم, ونرفض قطعياً المحاولات المشبوهة في التشكيك بما يقومون به..  فهؤلاء ليسوا انتحاريين كما يدعي البعض, وليسوا إرهابيين كما يدعي البعض الآخر, وإنما هم مقاومون للاحتلال, كما أننا نؤيد العمليات الاستشهادية بدون أي تحفظ مهما قال المشككون والمعارضون في هذا النوع البطولي من أنواع المقاومة.

وأنا أدعو المسيحيين العرب والفلسطينيين إلى الانخراط في المقاومة ضد الاحتلال الإسرائيلي بكافة أشكالها وأساليبها, ذلك لأنهم جزء من هذا الشعب الفلسطيني وهذه الأمة".

هذه أقوال رجل دين أرثوذكسي من جماعتكم وهذا رأيه فما رأيك؟ هل تتبرئين منه ومن تصريحاته وترفضينه كما رفضت عزمي وجماعته من المتطرفين ؟*



> *فانا لا اطالب الشعب اليهودي بترك اسرائيل ولا اطالب بدولة فلسطينية من النهر الى البحر انا لا اطلب سوى العيش بسلام جنبا الى جنب وايماني قوي جدا بان هذا هو مطلب الرب ايضا ..*



*سواء طالبت أم لم تطالبي فلن يتغير من الوضع شيء ، ولكني أريد أن أقول لكي شيئاً إن مصلحتكم ليست مع المسلم ، ولا مع سلطة أبو مازن فإسرائيل هي من صنعت منكم مواطنين محترمين وليس مجموعة من المشردين في المخيمات أو إرهابيين تحلون مشاكلكم  بالسلاح ولتنظري لما يحدث الآن  في مناطق أبو مازن ورئيس وزراءه أبو العبد .....

قضية دولة فلسطينية من النهر إلى البحر هذا فكر حماس لأنها تعتبر فلس طين أرض وقف إسلامي ولا حظي عبارة وقف إسلامي أي متى عشتم فيها فسيعاملونكم  وفق للشريعة الإسلامية ويأخذون منكم الجزية وليس غريب أن يلزمونكم بالحجاب أيضاً ن ولك لا تخافوا فإسرائيل لن تزول ولن  تسمح بقيام دول إسلامية أبداً ً ومصلحتكم البقاء في إسرائيل وليس في أي دولة أخرى مسيحية كانت أو غير ذلك ولتنظري لما يعانيه المسيحيون في مصر ...

والرب يريد للجميع العيش بسلام فليتم القضاء على الإرهاب وإيقاف الصواريخ والتفجيرات الانتحارية وليعيش الجميع باحترام لا مانع لدى أحد لكن أقنعي الفلسطينيين بذلك ...*



> *المجتمع اليهودي الى الان يفرق بين بعضه هذا شرقي وهذا غربي وهذا متدين و هذا ..... الى درجة انهم يسخرون احيانا من بعضهم ... هذا المجتمع الموحد الذي تتكلمين عنه هو مجتمع وهمي واي انسان يستعطيع ان يلحظة بسهولة بمجرد احتكاكه قليلا بالمجتمع اليهودي ..*



*لا تأتي لتعلميني على المجتمع اليهودي ولا تصوريه كم تريدين أنت أن يكون ، فأنت تحاولين تصوريه كأنه نظام الفصل العنصري في جنوب أفريقيا أو الحياة في  أمريكا منذ عشرات السنين والتمييز بين السود والبيض ..

انتبهي إسرائيل  ليست كذلك وبدلاً أن تعطيني شعارات وكلام كبير وعناوين أعطيني أمثلة على هذا الأمر  ، ولكني أحب أن أقول لك شيئاً إن اليهود من أكثر الشعوب محبة ببعضهم ، حتى أنهم يتكلفون ملايين  الدولارات لنقل يهود من أثيوبيا وحتى الهند التي قالت فيها جماعة أنهم من الشعب اليهودي ، وإن وجد مظاهر للتمييز فهي في الجيل الأول حيث يوجد تناقض بين أساليب العيش والخلفيات الفكرية والثقافية ، وهذا ينطبق على المسيحيين فهل يمكنك مقارنة مسيحي فلسطيني يعيش في سلطة أبو مازن بمسيحي أمريكي أو مسيحي سويدي أو دانمركي وتجعلينهم يعيشون في بيت واحد دون أن تحدث بينهم اختلافات في البداية ..

ولكن كما قلت لك هذا الذي تتحدثين عنه شيء قديم جداً ولم يعد موجوداً إلا على نطاقات ضيقة وهذا طبيعي في جميع المجتمعات ، أما قضية العلمانيين  والمتدينين فهي أمر طبيعي في جميع دول العالم فالعلماني  يختلف كثيراً عن المتدين وهذا معروف في جميع الأديان وأي حوار ينتهي بالخلاف وربما الاشتباك بينهم هذا ليس في إسرائيل فقط بل في جميع الأماكن  ، وقضية السخرية من بعضهم فالحرية في إسرائيل  تسمح لكل طرف أن يعبر عن نفسه وعن الآخر ، فمثلاً العلمانيون ينتجون أفلام سينمائية تتناول حياة المتدينين بأسلوب يغضب المتدينين في بعض الاحيان  ولكن المتدينين أيضاً أخرجوا أفلام مدحوا فيها نفسهم وأسلوب حياتهم و تحدثوا فيه عن العلمانيين ونظرتهم لهم ، دون أن يحدث خلاف واشتباكات بالأسلحة النارية  والقنابل اليدوية كما يفعل بعض الجيران ، لتعلمي إسرائيل  فيها حرية كبيرة للتعبير ، وطالما الأمر لا يتطور لأعمال شغب واشتباكات وإخلال بالأمن وتعريض حياة الجمهور للخطر فالأمر مسموح وحتى السخرية من رئيس الوزراء أو أحد  الوزراء عبر رسمات الكاريكاتور أمر شائع وبكثرة  ، ثم لما لا تنظرين للعلمانيين والمتدينين في أمريكا  وأوروبا وكيف علاقتهم ببعضهم قبل أن تتحدثي عن إسرائيل .*


----------



## Maya (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*



			ثم انت تدافعين عن شاس وعن اليهود ناسية انهم يرفضون ربك السيد المسيح الذي تجسد وصلب ومات وقام من اجل التكفير عن خطايانا وخطاياهم ...
تدافعين عن جيش ارتكب ابشع المجازر بحق الشعوب المجاورة ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*مشكلتك انك مثلك مثل أجدادك لا تريدون أن تقرءوا وإن قرأتم لا تريدون أن تفهموا إلا كما تريدون ، فمن قال لك أنني أدافع عن حركة شاس ؟  ، وبالمناسبة أنا من حزب آخر  ولا علاقة لي بحزب ديني يهتم بالشؤون الدينية وبعيد نسبياً  عن الحياة السياسية  ، فلا سياسياً أنا متفقة معه ...  ولا عقائدياً بما انه حزب يهودي  وأنا لا أدافع عنه ولكن لا أهاجمه  بنفس الوقت ولكني أردت أن أعطيك مثال عن مكانة الشرقيين الذين حاولت تصويرهم أنهم بعيدون عن مسرح الأحداث ويمارس ضدهم التمييز والتغييب ، فذكرت لك مثال لكنك أنت تفهمين كما تريدين وهذا شأنك ...

ثم لا تنسي أن الفلسطينيين أيضاً يرفضون ربك ويصفونه بأنه إنسان ونبي وليس الرب المتجسد وهم في قرآنهم ينكرون أنه صلب ومات وقام لأجل خطايانا ، وبالأمس القريب هاجموا كنيسة في غزة وكنائس في رام الله وطولكرم ونابلس وأحرقوها وأحرقوا صور وأيقونات مسيحية وأحرقوا دمى مرسوم عليها الصليب  ...

أما جيش الدفاع فهو رد على أبشع الجرائم التي ارتكبتها الشعوب المجاورة بحق دولة إسرائيل ، وبالمناسبة أنت فعلاً لا تستحقين الهوية التي تحملينها إذا كان هذا رأيك بجيش الدفاع الذي يدافع عن الدولة و أمن مواطنيها اليهود والمسيحيين والدروز والبدو والعرب  ....*

*



			تدافعين عن حكمونة عنصرية تطالب الانسان بتخلي عن معتقداته حتى ينعم بحقوقة كما باقي المواطنين ؟ تتكلمين عن الدروز ؟ وهل تتطلبين منا ان نكون كالدروز في اسرائيل ؟ يخفضون راسهم و يتبنون افاكر لا تمثلهم ويدافعون عن شعب لا يعتبرهم اصلا ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هذه أنا وعائلتي ننعم بكافة الحقوق ولنا مكانة عالية ومحترمة بين الجميع دون أن يجبرنا أحد على التخلي عن معتقداتنا أو مسيحيتنا ، ولا أحد يوجه لنا أي كلمة بل نعيش بكل  احترام وانا طوال حياتي لم أجد عنصرية إلا من الفلسطينيين أما اليهود فلم يوجه لي أحد منهم حتى كلمة مسيئة أو جارحة ....

ثم مما يشكو الدروز أليسوا بشر؟ ألست أنت من يعطي دروس في المسيحية  ويطلب منا احترام الآخرين على اختلاف انتماءاتهم فعيب عليك أن تهاجمي الدروز هكذا وتصفينهم هكذا .....

ثم من قال أنهم يخفضون رؤوسهم ؟ ألمجرد أنهم يقاتلون في جيش الدفاع ويدافعون جنباً إلى جنب مع اليهود  عن البلاد التي يحملون هويتها ويتكلمون لغتها وينتمون إليها وهي التي ترعاهم وتؤمن لهم حقوقهم كمواطنين ؟ ، هل ذنبهم أنهم  يتعايشون مع وضعهم في حين أن غيرهم ينطح الصخر وينبح بمطالب خيالية لن تتحقق ، ماذا حقق لكم عزمي بشارة وحزب التجمع ، وماذا حقق إبراهيم صرصور و الحركة الإسلامية  للمسلمين ؟ طوال فترة وجودهم في الكنيست ....

بعض القرى الدرزية تحتفل بذكرى استقلال إسرائيل وتنظم  احتفالات بيوم الاستقلال  في حين أن عدد من الأوساط الأخرى  لا يعترفون بأنها دولة ويصفونها بالكيان ، ومنهم كثير من جماعة عزمي بشارة ممن يدعمون ما يسمى حقوق الفلسطينيين العربية والإسلامية  فماذا كانت النتيجة ؟؟....
 قبل سنوات قريبة حاول البعض من شركائكم في القضية والنضال  بناء مسجد شهاب الدين في الناصرة وأنت تعرفين القصة وأين كان موقع البناء وماذا فعل اليهود الأشرار والحكومة العنصرية  لحل الأزمة وقارني ما فعلته إسرائيل وما فعله عزمي وجماعته في قضية شهاب الدين ولترى أيهما أحق بالاحترام لكل الوسط المسيحي العربي ولا أقول لك أو لغيرك ....

الدروز يعرفون قواعد التعايش بين الوسطين وهم يعرفون واجباتهم تجاه الدولة ، وقد ضحى عدد منهم بدمائه دفاعاً عن إسرائيل وهناك شهداء عديدون من الوسطين الدرزي والبدوي والدولة لا تنساهم وفي كل عام تتذكرهم وتهتم جهات عسكرية ورسمية بزيارة عائلاتهم ......*

*



			نحن بحاجة لان نصلي للسلام وان نصلي لليهود لكي يتخلصوا من حقدهم وان يقبلوا نعمة الرب كذلك نصلي للفلسطينيين أن يعيشوا حياة كريمة وان يخرجوا من ظلمة الاسلام ونصلي لسلام لبنان وسلام مصر وسلام العالم كله ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*أنتم من هم بحاجة للصلاة لتتخلصوا من حقدكم وتتعايشوا في الدولة التي جعلت منكم أناس محترمين وتتصرفوا باحترام مع الوسط اليهودي لتعيشوا محفوظي الكرامة وتمارسوا حريتكم الدينية  وتنالوا حقوقكم  أما إذا أصريتم على اللحاق ببعض من يبيعكم  شعارات وكلام فارغ فستتعبون من الكلام وسيخيب أملكم  ...

لا تهتمي باليهود فهناك من يعمل لأجل خلاصهم وبصلي لأجلهم لكن الأجدر أن تصلي لأجل العرب والفلسطينيين ليقبلوا المسيح وصدقني بذلك ستنهين كثيراً من مشاكل العالم  ....*



> *كفانا حقد وعنصرية وكراهية ... المسيحية تحارب هذه الامور ولا تشجع عليها .. *



*أنا أطلبك بنفس الأمر كفاكم عنصرية وكراهية لأصحاب الأرض وأصحاب الوطن ومن أمنوا لكم حياة لا يحلم بها أي مسيحي في الشرق الأوسط  ، هم على الأقل لا يمنعونكم من زيارة كنيسة أو بناء أو تجديد كنيسة  ولا يحرقون كنائسكم ولا يهاجمونها بالحجارة والزجاجات الحارقة ولا يهاجمون المصلين بالسيوف والسكاكين ولا يخطفون بناتكم كما يحدث في مصر ...

أنا  أيضاً أصلي أن ينور الرب طريقك ويفتح  بصيرتك لتتعرفي على الحقيقة ... *


----------



## remonshow (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*بصراحه انا مسيحى مستغرب من ردود المسحيين العرب الذين يجهلون شريعتنا كمسحيين ويجب ان يعلم كل مسيحى اننا يهود نؤمن بالسيد المسيح كمخلص وفادى وديان .........بعد مجىء السيد المسيح انفصل اليهود الى قسمين قسم يؤمن بالمسيح (المسحيين) وقسم اخر لا يؤمن بالمسيح (يهود) فنحن يهود نؤمن بالمسيح ونؤمن بالسبع وعشرون صفر الجديد (العهد الجديد) ويجب ان يعلم كل مسيحى لا احد ينول الخلاص بدون ال27 صفر الجديد(العهد الجديد) لا يهود لا يؤمنون بالمسيح ولا اى ديانه اخرى ينول اهلها الخلاص بدون الايمان بالسيد المسيح كفادى وديان ومخلص فنحن يهود نؤمن بالمسيح واذا كان فى عهد المسيح كل بنى اسرائيل امنت بالمسيح لكان اسمنا دلوقتى يهود........ وتذكروا ان المسيح لم يجىء لكى ينقض الناموس بل ليكمله والله لا ينقض عهده ولا يغير ما خرج من شفتيه وينزل ديانه جديده غير اليهوديه المؤمنه بالمسيح*


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> لست أنت من يحدد ما هو الفكر المسيحي من عدمه ولا يحق لك تكفير أحد أو وصفه بالجاهل لدينه ، ولا تدينوا كي لا تدانوا أليس هكذا تقول المسيحية ....



صحيح وانا لا اكفرك او ادينك فليس لي الحق بذلك .. وانا اصلا لم اكفرك انا قلت هذه افكار غير مسيحية ونحن نستطيع تميز الحق من الباطل .. من ثمارهم تعرفهونهم



> ثم هل ترين أنني  أحمل حجارة أو عبوة ناسفة أو حزام ناسف أو صاروخ قسام حتى تتهمينني أنني لا أحارب بسلاح الكلمة ، صدقيني أنت لا تعرفين كيف أحارب بسلاح الكلمة وما أقوم به حقيقة  لخدمة هذه  الكلمة .....



لم اتهمك بذلك انا ارى انك تأيدين الاساليب الاسرائيلية الارهابية




> لكنني قدمت وصف لما يجري على الأرض إرهابيون يحاربون دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة ... ومن قال أننا لا نريد العيش بسلام ؟



وما بالك بدولة ارهابية ؟ 


> لكن أقاربك الفلسطينيين ولا تقولي لي ليسوا أقاربك فانتم جميعاً فلسطينيون ويد واحدة  أليس كذلك؟


نعم نحن يد واحدة مع الفلسطيني والاسرائيلي المطالبين بالسلام 



> لكن الفلسطينيين لا يعترفون بدولة إسرائيل  ويسعون لتدميرها وميثاق حماس التي انتخبوها لتمثلهم  تقوم على أساس الحرب حتى القضاء على دولة إسرائيل  وإبادة اليهود وإلقائهم في البحر فتوجهي برسالتك لهم أولاً ...
> 
> أما الحقد والعنصرية فهي في نفوس الفلسطينيين و منذ يولدون ألم تريهم في التظاهرات يخرجون أطفال حاملين سكاكين وخناجر ومسدسات وأحزمة ناسفة ، واستمعي لخطبة واحدة في جوامع حماس وما تقوله لأتباعها ولتعرفي من يزرع العنصرية ......



انا لا ادافع عن الحركات الاسلامية المتطرفة .. لكنني استغرب كيف انك  ترين  الحقد والعنصرية من طرف واحد فقط .. اما كان بيد الاسرائيلين فرص عديده لتحقيق السلام ؟ اما كان من الاجدى لو انهم سعوا الى تغير الفكر الفلسطيني عن الشعب الاسرائيلي ؟ اما كان من الاجدى بهم ان يساعدوا الشعب ليخرج من فقره ؟ ماذا فعلت اسرائيل سوى القتل و الدمار و زرع الحقد ؟ بذريعة انها ارضهم ؟ الارض للرب  .. اسرائيل باسلايبها الاجرامية لم تترك اي وسيلة لدى هذا الشعب سوى ان يربى و يكبر لكي يكره ويحقد وثم يموت ويقتل .. 





> لكني أظن أن الأرشمندريت  - عطا الله حنا - رجل الدين المسيحي الأرثوذكسي وصاحب الشعبية الكبرى في الوسط المسيحي العربي حتى أكثر من البطريرك نفسه ، أظن أن عطا الله حنا يمثلك ولا تقولي لي: كلا .. لأنه رجل دين ويصلي في كنائسكم  ..



نعم المطران عطالله حنا لديها شعبية في الوسط المسيحي العربي لكن ليست الاراه السياسية المتطرفة فاغلب المسيحين لا يهتمون ولا بوافقونه رايه في اغلب المرات  .. وهو حقا لا يمثلني بافكاره السياسية 




> هذه أقوال رجل دين أرثوذكسي من جماعتكم وهذا رأيه فما رأيك؟ هل تتبرئين منه ومن تصريحاته وترفضينه كما رفضت عزمي وجماعته من المتطرفين ؟



نعم لو حقا هو قال هذا الكلام فانا لا ايده ايضا 




> سواء طالبت أم لم تطالبي فلن يتغير من الوضع شيء ، ولكني أريد أن أقول لكي شيئاً إن مصلحتكم ليست مع المسلم ، ولا مع سلطة أبو مازن فإسرائيل هي من صنعت منكم مواطنين محترمين وليس مجموعة من المشردين في المخيمات أو إرهابيين تحلون مشاكلكم  بالسلاح ولتنظري لما يحدث الآن  في مناطق أبو مازن ورئيس وزراءه أبو العبد .....
> 
> قضية دولة فلسطينية من النهر إلى البحر هذا فكر حماس لأنها تعتبر فلس طين أرض وقف إسلامي ولا حظي عبارة وقف إسلامي أي متى عشتم فيها فسيعاملونكم  وفق للشريعة الإسلامية ويأخذون منكم الجزية وليس غريب أن يلزمونكم بالحجاب أيضاً ن ولك لا تخافوا فإسرائيل لن تزول ولن  تسمح بقيام دول إسلامية أبداً ً ومصلحتكم البقاء في إسرائيل وليس في أي دولة أخرى مسيحية كانت أو غير ذلك ولتنظري لما يعانيه المسيحيون في مصر ...



ومن قال لك ان ادافع عن الشعب الفلسطيني لانه مسلم ؟ ومن قال لك انني اطيق ان افكر بان ان اكون تحت حكم اسلامي ؟ لكن رفضي للاسلام وتعاليمه لا يبرر موقفي وتأيدي لاسرائيل .. انا ادافع عن ماساة شعب لا يمكن تجالها بهذا السهولة 



> والرب يريد للجميع العيش بسلام فليتم القضاء على الإرهاب وإيقاف الصواريخ والتفجيرات الانتحارية وليعيش الجميع باحترام لا مانع لدى أحد لكن أقنعي الفلسطينيين بذلك ...



طبعا الرب يريد السلام للجميع .. ولكن لا ترين ان اسرائيل هي القوية الان وهي التي يجب ان تبادر بعميلة السلام وتخلي عن افكارها العنصرية والارهابيه ؟ 
الشعب الفلسطيني مل الحروب ومل الفقر والذل واسرائيل يوما عن يوما تزيد الحصار و القتل على هذا الشعب .. قولي للحكومة الاسرائيلية اولا ان ان تعتبر على الاقل ان الشعب الفلسطيني شعب كما كل الشعوب له الحق بالحياة والحرية والسلام والكرامة وليبدأوا هم بعملية السلام فهم الاقوى عسكريا واقتصاديا و سياسيا



> لا تأتي لتعلميني على المجتمع اليهودي ولا تصوريه كم تريدين أنت أن يكون ، فأنت تحاولين تصوريه كأنه نظام الفصل العنصري في جنوب أفريقيا أو الحياة في  أمريكا منذ عشرات السنين والتمييز بين السود والبيض ..
> 
> انتبهي إسرائيل  ليست كذلك وبدلاً أن تعطيني شعارات وكلام كبير وعناوين أعطيني أمثلة على هذا الأمر  ، ولكني أحب أن أقول لك شيئاً إن اليهود من أكثر الشعوب محبة ببعضهم ، حتى أنهم يتكلفون ملايين  الدولارات لنقل يهود من أثيوبيا وحتى الهند التي قالت فيها جماعة أنهم من الشعب اليهودي ، وإن وجد مظاهر للتمييز فهي في الجيل الأول حيث يوجد تناقض بين أساليب العيش والخلفيات الفكرية والثقافية ، وهذا ينطبق على المسيحيين فهل يمكنك مقارنة مسيحي فلسطيني يعيش في سلطة أبو مازن بمسيحي أمريكي أو مسيحي سويدي أو دانمركي وتجعلينهم يعيشون في بيت واحد دون أن تحدث بينهم اختلافات في البداية ..
> 
> ولكن كما قلت لك هذا الذي تتحدثين عنه شيء قديم جداً ولم يعد موجوداً إلا على نطاقات ضيقة وهذا طبيعي في جميع المجتمعات ، أما قضية العلمانيين  والمتدينين فهي أمر طبيعي في جميع دول العالم فالعلماني  يختلف كثيراً عن المتدين وهذا معروف في جميع الأديان وأي حوار ينتهي بالخلاف وربما الاشتباك بينهم هذا ليس في إسرائيل فقط بل في جميع الأماكن  ، وقضية السخرية من بعضهم فالحرية في إسرائيل  تسمح لكل طرف أن يعبر عن نفسه وعن الآخر ، فمثلاً العلمانيون ينتجون أفلام سينمائية تتناول حياة المتدينين بأسلوب يغضب المتدينين في بعض الاحيان  ولكن المتدينين أيضاً أخرجوا أفلام مدحوا فيها نفسهم وأسلوب حياتهم و تحدثوا فيه عن العلمانيين ونظرتهم لهم ، دون أن يحدث خلاف واشتباكات بالأسلحة النارية  والقنابل اليدوية كما يفعل بعض الجيران ، لتعلمي إسرائيل  فيها حرية كبيرة للتعبير ، وطالما الأمر لا يتطور لأعمال شغب واشتباكات وإخلال بالأمن وتعريض حياة الجمهور للخطر فالأمر مسموح وحتى السخرية من رئيس الوزراء أو أحد  الوزراء عبر رسمات الكاريكاتور أمر شائع وبكثرة  ، ثم لما لا تنظرين للعلمانيين والمتدينين في أمريكا  وأوروبا وكيف علاقتهم ببعضهم قبل أن تتحدثي عن إسرائيل



انت من قام اولا برسم تلك الصورة الخيالية للوحدة الشعب الاسرائيلي ..
انت تكلمت عن الاثيوبين ؟ الا ترين انهم  يعيشون باحياء لوحدهم وغالبا ما تكون احياء فقيرة ويتجنب اليهودي الغربي بان يدخلها او ان يتعامل مع الاثيوبي اليهودي .. 
انا صورت لك ما اراه في الحياة اليومية الاسرائيلية وفي التلفزيون الاسرئيلي , على سبيل المثال منذ فترة شاهدت برنامج على القناة العاشرة يتكلم مع شباب يهود شرقيين والعديد منهم تحدث عن التميز الواضح بينهم وبين اليهودي الاوروبي لدرجة انه في حالة قرر شاب شرقي ان يتزوج بفتاة غربية او العكس يرى رفض من محيطه او محيطها .. وهم ابناء الشعب الواحد


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> ثم لا تنسي أن الفلسطينيين أيضاً يرفضون ربك ويصفونه بأنه إنسان ونبي وليس الرب المتجسد وهم في قرآنهم ينكرون أنه صلب ومات وقام لأجل خطايانا ، وبالأمس القريب هاجموا كنيسة في غزة وكنائس في رام الله وطولكرم ونابلس وأحرقوها وأحرقوا صور وأيقونات مسيحية وأحرقوا دمى مرسوم عليها الصليب  ...



في الرد السابق قلت لك لمذا ادافع عن الفلسطينين

أما جيش الدفاع فهو رد على أبشع الجرائم التي ارتكبتها الشعوب المجاورة بحق دولة إسرائيل ، وبالمناسبة أنت فعلاً لا تستحقين الهوية التي تحملينها إذا كان هذا رأيك بجيش الدفاع الذي يدافع عن الدولة و أمن مواطنيها اليهود والمسيحيين والدروز والبدو والعرب  .. 

ابشع الجرائم ؟ عن ماذا تتكلمين ؟ وحده جيش الدفاع الذي تتكلمين عنه من قام بابشع الجرائم في لبنان و في قانا و في غزة والضفة ... الخطأ لا يبرر الخطأ يا اختي المسيحية 
تتكلمين عن الهوية ؟ اي هوية هذه التي تحدد اذا كنت عربي او يهودي او درزي فيها ؟ 
لا تقولي لي ان الجيش يدافع عن المسيحين والمسلمين والدروز والبدو هو يدافع عن اليهود فقط ويوهمنا بانه يدافع عنا ... 




> هذه أنا وعائلتي ننعم بكافة الحقوق ولنا مكانة عالية ومحترمة بين الجميع دون أن يجبرنا أحد على التخلي عن معتقداتنا أو مسيحيتنا ، ولا أحد يوجه لنا أي كلمة بل نعيش بكل  احترام وانا طوال حياتي لم أجد عنصرية إلا من الفلسطينيين أما اليهود فلم يوجه لي أحد منهم حتى كلمة مسيئة أو جارحة ....



وانا ايضا لكنني لست انانية لافكر بنفسي فقط



> ثم مما يشكو الدروز أليسوا بشر؟ ألست أنت من يعطي دروس في المسيحية  ويطلب منا احترام الآخرين على اختلاف انتماءاتهم فعيب عليك أن تهاجمي الدروز هكذا وتصفينهم هكذا .....



انا لم اصفهم بشيئ بعيد عنهم ثم انه انا قلت دروز اسرائيل فانا لم اتطرق الى الدروز كافة وحتى عندما تكلمت عن دروز اسرائيل لم اتكلم بعيد عن صفاتهم واصلا ما اهنتهم ولا هاجمهتهم اصلان



> ثم من قال أنهم يخفضون رؤوسهم ؟ ألمجرد أنهم يقاتلون في جيش الدفاع ويدافعون جنباً إلى جنب مع اليهود  عن البلاد التي يحملون هويتها ويتكلمون لغتها وينتمون إليها وهي التي ترعاهم وتؤمن لهم حقوقهم كمواطنين ؟ ، هل ذنبهم أنهم  يتعايشون مع وضعهم في حين أن غيرهم ينطح الصخر وينبح بمطالب خيالية لن تتحقق ، ماذا حقق لكم عزمي بشارة وحزب التجمع ، وماذا حقق إبراهيم صرصور و الحركة الإسلامية  للمسلمين ؟ طوال فترة وجودهم في الكنيست ....



حقا انا اعتبر انهم لم يحققوا شيئا ولم اتوقع منهم اصلا ان يحققوا شيئا ولا اريد منهم ان يحققوا شيئا اصلا .. لكنني وان كنت يهودي او درزيا او مسيحيا ارفض ان اخدم في الجيش الاسرائيلي لاقتل واشرد اناس ابرياء لا يملكون الحق في صنع القرارات ... وارفض ان اتنكر لهويتي وان اكلم العبرية واخجل من التكلم بلغة اجدادي وان استبدل نجمة الدروز بنجمة داود التي لا افهم معناها اصلا وارفض ان ارفع علم اسرائيل رغم انه لا يمثلني لا هو ولا دولته ولا شعاره و لا نشيده الوطني .. وارفض ان اصنف باني لست عربي رغم ان اخوتي الدروز في سوريا ولبنان هم عرب ويتفاخرون بذلك .. كما ارفض ان اعتبر نفسي مواطن درجة تانية تحت اليهودي وان اكون راضيا بذلك في الوقت الذي لست بدرجة ثانية ولا حتى ثالثة  ؟ 
لا اعرف ما هذا المجتمع المثالي الذي تتكلمين عنه ولكن في الحقيقة لا يمكن رأيته .. جميع اليهود الذين اعرفهم يضحكون من حماس الدروز الزائد لدولة اسرائيل كما انهم لا يفضلون مجاورتهم بل يفضلون المسيحي على درزي رغم انهم يعلمون اننا لا نملك ذلك الانتماء للدولة الاسرائيلية 
وتقولين لي انهم لا يخفضون راسهم ؟ بلى يخفضون الدولة والحكومة لتعطي لهم الامتيازات لكن المجتمع لا .. لذلك ترين حركة جديده تنمو وتكبر رغم تواضعها عند الدروز الاسرائيلين الذين بدأوا يلحظوا هذا وبدأ يرفضوا امور عديده كتصنيفهم بانهم ليسوا عرب وبخدمة الجيش 

على كل حال لست بصدد الدفاع عن الدروز ابداً فهم لا يعنوا لي شيئا




> أنتم من هم بحاجة للصلاة لتتخلصوا من حقدكم وتتعايشوا في الدولة التي جعلت منكم أناس محترمين وتتصرفوا باحترام مع الوسط اليهودي لتعيشوا محفوظي الكرامة وتمارسوا حريتكم الدينية  وتنالوا حقوقكم  أما إذا أصريتم على اللحاق ببعض من يبيعكم  شعارات وكلام فارغ فستتعبون من الكلام وسيخيب أملكم  ...



لا اعتقد ان اظهرت اي حقد لا طرف فانا لا احمل الحقد ابدا لاي شعب بل انني احب الشعب اليهودي وارى فيهم مجموعة التي تأيد افكاري بحق الفلسطينين بالعيش بسلام الى جانب الاسرائيلين , كما اني اصلي لليهود بان يعشوا بامان كما اصلي للفلسطيني ايضا .. 
انا لا انكر الحقوق التي اتمتع بها ولم اطالب ابدا بزوال هذه الدولة كل مطلبي هو السلام .. انت تتخيلين امور غير صحيحة ؟ 
انت تتكلمين دائما بصفة الجمع وتقولين انتم انتم ؟ من نحن ؟ اجدادنا ؟ من اجدادي ؟ تتهمني بالحقد على الشعب الاسرائيل وهذا ليس صحيح فعلى سبيل المثال انا تالمت وبكيت ايضا على احوال بعض العائلات اليهودية في الحرب الاخير على لبنان كام بكيت وتألمت على حال اللبنانيين ايضا ..  





> لا تهتمي باليهود فهناك من يعمل لأجل خلاصهم وبصلي لأجلهم لكن الأجدر أن تصلي لأجل العرب والفلسطينيين ليقبلوا المسيح وصدقني بذلك ستنهين كثيراً من مشاكل العالم  ...


امران سينهوا مشاكل العالم الاسلام والعنصرية الاسرائيلية هم منبع المشاكل والحروب  .. 




> أنا أطلبك بنفس الأمر كفاكم عنصرية وكراهية لأصحاب الأرض وأصحاب الوطن ومن أمنوا لكم حياة لا يحلم بها أي مسيحي في الشرق الأوسط  ، هم على الأقل لا يمنعونكم من زيارة كنيسة أو بناء أو تجديد كنيسة  ولا يحرقون كنائسكم ولا يهاجمونها بالحجارة والزجاجات الحارقة ولا يهاجمون المصلين بالسيوف والسكاكين ولا يخطفون بناتكم كما يحدث في مصر ...
> 
> أنا  أيضاً أصلي أن ينور الرب طريقك ويفتح  بصيرتك لتتعرفي على الحقيقة ...



شكرا لصلاتك لكنني اعلم الحقيقة  .. لكنك الى الان لم تتحاولي فكرة تقبل انني ارفض الحرب والقتل من الطرفين ودائما تتكلمين معي بانتم وكفاكم .. رغم اني لم اظهر اي حقد لاحد كما قلت لكي .. بل رأيت الحقد من طرفك على الفلسطينين وحتى على المسيحين العربي في اسرائيل !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## under-taker (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ربنا ينتقم من اليهود 
لولاهم لعاشت الدنيا في سلام


----------



## FIRAS (5 أكتوبر 2006)

لقد انتظرت رد الاخت الفلسطينية على مايا ، وفي الحقيقة أنا ارى بانه حقا المشكلة في المسألة الفلسطينية هو تعنت اليهود ضد الفلسطنين ، و عنفهم وعنف جيشهم الزائد ضد الفلسطنين ، وذلك لان السلام مع 
الفلسطنين سيكلف اسرائيل جزء من اراضيها ، ةهذا ثمن صعب على 
سياسيهم دفعه .


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (5 أكتوبر 2006)

remonshow قال:


> *بصراحه انا مسيحى مستغرب من ردود المسحيين العرب الذين يجهلون شريعتنا كمسحيين ويجب ان يعلم كل مسيحى اننا يهود نؤمن بالسيد المسيح كمخلص وفادى وديان .........بعد مجىء السيد المسيح انفصل اليهود الى قسمين قسم يؤمن بالمسيح (المسحيين) وقسم اخر لا يؤمن بالمسيح (يهود) فنحن يهود نؤمن بالمسيح ونؤمن بالسبع وعشرون صفر الجديد (العهد الجديد) ويجب ان يعلم كل مسيحى لا احد ينول الخلاص بدون ال27 صفر الجديد(العهد الجديد) لا يهود لا يؤمنون بالمسيح ولا اى ديانه اخرى ينول اهلها الخلاص بدون الايمان بالسيد المسيح كفادى وديان ومخلص فنحن يهود نؤمن بالمسيح واذا كان فى عهد المسيح كل بنى اسرائيل امنت بالمسيح لكان اسمنا دلوقتى يهود........ وتذكروا ان المسيح لم يجىء لكى ينقض الناموس بل ليكمله والله لا ينقض عهده ولا يغير ما خرج من شفتيه وينزل ديانه جديده غير اليهوديه المؤمنه بالمسيح*


طيب سلام الرب يكون معك يا مسيحي 

بس هي كلمة سفر هيك بتنكتب مش صفر .. 
وغير هيك مش شرط و ما منطق انو كل مسيحي يكون يهودي .. رسل المسيح بشروا بالمسيحية لكل العالم وكون الواحد مسيحي لا يعني انو اصوله يهودية ! بس انو الربط عندك غلط


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (5 أكتوبر 2006)

firas قال:


> لقد انتظرت رد الاخت الفلسطينية على مايا ، وفي الحقيقة أنا ارى بانه حقا المشكلة في المسألة الفلسطينية هو تعنت اليهود ضد الفلسطنين ، و عنفهم وعنف جيشهم الزائد ضد الفلسطنين ، وذلك لان السلام مع
> الفلسطنين سيكلف اسرائيل جزء من اراضيها ، ةهذا ثمن صعب على
> سياسيهم دفعه .



شكرا لردك ...  وحقا الحكومة والسياسة الاسرائيلية يجب ان تقدم التنازلات والتضحيات لتأمين السلام لمواطينها حيث تقول دائما انه هو الهدف الاول لهذه الحكومة لكنهم يحاولون جلبه بالقوة والارهاب .. عليهم ان يتنازلوا .. كما يتوجب ان يتنازل الشعب الفلسطيني ايضا .. 
الاسرائيليون يقولون ليس لديهم دولة اخرى وكذلك الفلسطينين فليس من المعقول ان نطالب بعودة التاريخ الى ما قبل وصول العرب الى فلسطين كما من غير المعقول ان يطالب الاسرائيليون بدولة اسرائيل كاملة والمطالبة بتحرير غزة والضفة .. ليتنازلوا عن الضفة وغزه وليتنازل الفلسطنينين عن فكرة العودة الى الدولة الفلسطينية من النهر الى البحر  .. لنقتنع جميعنا بان السلام هو حل لجميع المشاكل .. لنقبل الاخر ونضع نفسنا مكانه .. لنتبع تعاليم الرب يسوع المسيح .. تعاليم المحبة .. فالمحبة لا تسقط ابدا 

اذا احب الفلسطيني اليهودي واليهودي الفلسطيني لحلت جميع المشاكل .. والشعب الفلسطيني ليس كله كما صورتيه يا مايا ليس كله حماس واغلبية الشعب فقير ولا يطلب سوى ادنى حقوقة بالعيش بسلام .. صحيح ان حماس ربحت بالانتخبات لكن هذه سياسية متراكمة نتيجة اخطاء حركة فتح واخطاء الحكومة الاسرائيلية و يأس الشعب الفلسطيني نتيجة الحصار والعدوان الاسرائيلي


----------



## Maya (6 أكتوبر 2006)

> *لم اتهمك بذلك انا ارى انك تأيدين الاساليب الاسرائيلية الارهابية
> وما بالك بدولة ارهابية ؟*



*الإرهابيون هم  دعاة الحق الفلسطيني المزعوم بفلس طين المحتلة  والمؤيدين لجماعات الإرهاب الفلسطينية ، تبادل الاتهامات سهل والوصف بالإرهاب سهل لكن الواقع هو الذي يثبت من هو يقتل المدنيين لمجرد أنهم مدنيين  ومن يستهدف المسلحين لأعمالهم الإرهابية  ، من يقتل أطفال المدارس والنساء في مراكز التسوق ، ومن يقتل إرهابيين يزرعون عبوات ناسفة أو يخططون  للإرهاب ..

الإرهابي هو حماس وكتائب مقبوري الأقصى وبعض من يبرر قتل الأطفال الإسرائيليين بحجة أنهم  سيصبحون غداً جنوداً ويقتلون الفلسطينيين ...





			انااما كان بيد الاسرائيلين فرص عديده لتحقيق السلام ؟ اما كان من الاجدى لو انهم سعوا الى تغير الفكر الفلسطيني عن الشعب الاسرائيلي ؟ اما كان من الاجدى بهم ان يساعدوا الشعب ليخرج من فقره ؟ ماذا فعلت اسرائيل سوى القتل و الدمار و زرع الحقد ؟ بذريعة انها ارضهم ؟ الارض للرب .. اسرائيل باسلايبها الاجرامية لم تترك اي وسيلة لدى هذا الشعب سوى ان يربى و يكبر لكي يكره ويحقد وثم يموت ويقتل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بل إسرائيل سعت جاهدة وبالتواصل مع الزعماء المعتدلين في الشعب الفلسطيني وتوصلت إلى  مشاريع اتفاقات وخطط سلام وحل نهائي للقضية  ولكن ماذا حدث؟  ، كعادتهم خرج الإرهابيون وافسدوا كل شيء ، الإرهابيون الإسلاميون لا يريدون السلام لا يردون الحل إنهم يريدون القضاء على دولة إسرائيل  وإبادة اليهود وإقامة إمارة إسلامية يحكمها أمير المؤمنين لتكون محجاً لكل المحمديين في العالم  ولتهدم فيها الكنائس ويصبح المسيحيون تحت خيار إما الإسلام أو الجزية أو قطع الرؤوس ..

إسرائيل  تسعى جاهدة للتخفيف من معاناة الفلسطينيين عبر فتح المعابر وتسهيل المرور ولكن ماذا يحدث ؟ إن المعابر والأنفاق تستغل لتهريب السلاح والمتفجرات وتهريب الأموال لحكومة الإرهابي هنية ليشتري المتفجرات ليمزق بها أجساد أطفال إسرائيل  ، إسرائيل بوسعها تقديم العون ولكن الأموال ستذهب لرعاية الإرهاب وشراء الصواريخ وطلقات الرصاص وليس لتوزع على الجمهور ولتحسن أوضاع الفقراء  ، الفلسطيني اختار منظمة إرهابية لتحكمه وعليه أن يتحمل ، الفلسطينيون بأساليبهم الإجرامية لم يتركوا لإسرائيل إلا العمليات العسكرية واجتياح المناطق لحماية مواطنيها من المخربين  والإرهابيين ،  وعندما انسحبت من قطاع غزة لتحقيق السلام ماذا حدث ؟  استغل الإرهابيون ذلك ليوسعوا نشاطهم ويأخذوا مواقع جديدة لإطلاق الصواريخ ، الظلم والعدوانية والقهر موجود  في أماكن كثيرة  من العالم فهل سمعت أحداً ينتحر ويفجر نفسه غير الإرهابيين الفلسطينيين والإسلاميين ؟ لما لا نرى هندوساً يفجرون نفسهم ؟ لما لم نرى بوذيين ولا كونفوشيين يفعلون ذلك ؟ الإرهاب والموت في سبيل حوريات جنة  الإسلام هي سنة لديهم ولا علاقة لإسرائيل بها ، بل يجدون إسرائيل  ذريعة وهدفاً ينتحرون ضدها ليصلوا إلى أحضان الحوريات ....*



> *نعم المطران عطالله حنا لديها شعبية في الوسط المسيحي العربي لكن ليست الاراه السياسية المتطرفة فاغلب المسيحين لا يهتمون ولا بوافقونه رايه في اغلب المرات .. وهو حقا لا يمثلني بافكاره السياسية*



*أولاً المشكلة أن عطا حنا ومن هو من شاكلته من جماعتكم لا يفصلون بين السياسة والدين ، فعطا  الله حنا سياسي في الكنائس أيضاًُ ويسخر الدين لخدمة أفكاره السياسية ، وهو الذي يحول الكنائس إلى منابر خطابية عن  الحق الفلسطيني المزعوم وعن المقاومة الشرعية وتأييد العمليات  الإرهابية  ، إنه يزرع في نفوس المواطنين الكراهية للدولة التي يعيشون فيها ويشجعهم على العصيان والتمرد وحتى العمل المسلح ضد الدولة  ، وإذا كانت الكنيسة منبراً للدفاع عن الإرهاب فما الذي بقي سليماً في الوسط المسيحي  ....*



> *ولكن لا ترين ان اسرائيل هي القوية الان وهي التي يجب ان تبادر بعميلة السلام وتخلي عن افكارها العنصرية والارهابيه ؟
> الشعب الفلسطيني مل الحروب ومل الفقر والذل واسرائيل يوما عن يوما تزيد الحصار و القتل على هذا الشعب .. قولي للحكومة الاسرائيلية اولا ان ان تعتبر على الاقل ان الشعب الفلسطيني شعب كما كل الشعوب له الحق بالحياة والحرية والسلام والكرامة وليبدأوا هم بعملية السلام فهم الاقوى عسكريا واقتصاديا و سياسيا*


*إسرائيل بادرت إلى السلام  وإسرائيل أكثر دولة بالعالم تريد السلام وشاركت في لقاءات ومؤتمرات لتحريك عملية السلام واعتبرت أبو مازن شريك وبادرت وقدمت تسهيلات للفلسطينيين  وفي السنوات  السابقة عقدت لقاءات ذات أهمية وكانت النتيجة هذه الصورة التي تدل على رغبة حقيقية بالسلام : *





*لكن كلما اقتربنا من الوصول إلى حل تأتي المنظمات الإرهابية لتقوم بتفجير أو اعتداء لتخريب جهود السلام لأن السلام ليس من مصلحة الإرهابيين ..

الحكومة الإسرائيلية  تعتبر الفلسطينيين  شعب و تؤمن بحقهم بالحياة والولايات المتحدة تؤمن بذلك والمجتمع الدولي ولكن ..... ليلقوا السلاح وليوقفوا الإرهاب وليكونوا مع  سلطة قانون وليتوحدوا خلف أبو مازن وليفاوضوا وليطالبوا بصوت واحد وليس :  طرف معترف بإسرائيل وطرف آخر يقبل بحدود 67 وطرف آخر يدعو لتدمير إسرائيل وطرف آخر يرفض حتى  مبدأ التفاوض ، إن ما يجري في المناطق  هو صراع فلسطيني فلسطيني وهم يجنون على أنفسهم هم من أضاعوا فرص كثيرة منحتهم إياها إسرائيل في الماضي وكثير منهم يعضون أصابعهم ندامة على ما ضيعوه في السنوات  السابقة ويحلمون بالعودة لما كان يجري الحديث عنه في الماضي ، إسرائيل لا تريد الحرب ومن مصلحتها إيقاف إهدار الأموال وأرواح شبابها ورجالها في أرض المعركة  ولكن في المقابل لا يمكن السكوت على الإرهاب والإجرام   الفلسطيني الموجه ضد الأبرياء فيومياً تسقط صواريخ على المدنيين في سيدروت و النقب ، ويومياً يحبط جيش الدفاع وحرس الحدود  محاولات تسلل وتفجير عبوات ناسفة وإحباط عمليات إرهابية وكل فترة هناك إنذارات وتـحذيرات من وقوع عمليات انتحارية  ، من يريد السلام يمد غصن الزيتون ولا يصنع المتفجرات والعبوات والأحزمة الناسفة .....
عملية السلام تبدأ متى توقف العنف والإرهاب وسيتحقق للجميع الحق بالحرية والكرامة  والسلام ....*



> *انت من قام اولا برسم تلك الصورة الخيالية للوحدة الشعب الاسرائيلي ..
> انت تكلمت عن الاثيوبين ؟ الا ترين انهم يعيشون باحياء لوحدهم وغالبا ما تكون احياء فقيرة ويتجنب اليهودي الغربي بان يدخلها او ان يتعامل مع الاثيوبي اليهودي ..
> انا صورت لك ما اراه في الحياة اليومية الاسرائيلية وفي التلفزيون الاسرئيلي , على سبيل المثال منذ فترة شاهدت برنامج على القناة العاشرة يتكلم مع شباب يهود شرقيين والعديد منهم تحدث عن التميز الواضح بينهم وبين اليهودي الاوروبي لدرجة انه في حالة قرر شاب شرقي ان يتزوج بفتاة غربية او العكس يرى رفض من محيطه او محيطها .. *



*هذه ليست صورة خيالية لكن لأنك لا تريدين معرفة حقيقة الشعب الإسرائيلي و تتصورين جميع الناس : (  فتح –  حماس ) مقسمين ولهم ألوان وشعارت وبرامج مختلفة ، انتبهي جيداً تتحدثين عن يهود الفلاشا القادمين من أثيوبيا فهل تعرفين ما معنى اسمهم ؟ إنهم باللغة المحلية الأمهرية في تلك البلاد معناها المنفيون وهم شعوب سكنوا أثيوبيا منذ عهد الملك سليمان وهم عبرانيون إسرائيليون لهم حق بأرض أجدادهم ، وليسو أفارقة بالمناسبة والأفارقة لا يعترفون بهم ، ولكن بحكم طبيعة عيشهم في مجتمع بدائي بسيط في أثيوبيا يعتمد على الزراعة والرعي فإنهم وجدوا صعوبة بعد الهجرة بالتواصل مع الوسط سريعاً خاصة مع الصورة الصناعية التي شهدتها إسرائيل ونمط الحياة الغربي  ، وبطبيعة الحال هم مهاجرون جدد أي وصلوا إلى إسرائيل مع بدايات الثمانينات والتسعينات ، أي أن أغلبهم  الآن هم من الجيل الأول بعكس المهاجرين البقية الذين وصل بعضهم منذ عهود العثمانيين ، لكن عموماً هم يختارون بأنفسهم  التجمع قرب بعضهم بما انهم عاشوا في وسط واحد وبيئة واحدة وأغلبهم أصدقاء بحكم عزلتهم في أثيوبيا ومعرفتهم الشخصية ببعضهم ، ولكنهم هنا في إسرائيل لا يعيشون كما تتصورين وتحاولين تصويرهم  ، فهم يتفاعلون من المجتمع ودخلوا في الجيش والشرطة ومؤسسات التعليم ونراهم في كل مكان وفي مختلف المؤسسات والأماكن  ، وأذكر لك حادثة جرت منذ قرابة العام  حين حاولت إحدى المعلمات السخرية من طفل أسود البشرة والسخرية من لونه والتهكم عليه أمام التلاميذ ، فمباشرة تمت إقالة المعلمة وفصلها من سلك التعليم نهائياً  ، فهذا أمر لا يسكت عليه وهناك حوادث عنصرية  فردية لكنها لا تختلف عن الحوادث في كل مجتمعات الأرض حيث يوجد أناس لديهم عقلية معينة يرفضون الآخر المختلف  ، لكن كدولة وسياسة ومجتمع لا يجد أي تمييز ضد المواطن أسود البشر ..

وبالنسبة للأحياء الفقيرة فعيب عليك أن تصلي لهذا المستوى وتصفي الأحياء الفقيرة بأنها فقط مخصصة ومقترنة بانتماء معين أو طائفة فالأحياء الفقيرة موجودة في مختلف الأوساط  ولا ترتبط بالفلاشا أو الشرقيين أو الغربيين ، فهناك أغنياء وهناك فقراء في مختلف أنحاء  البلاد ،  وهذه أيضاً طبيعة العالم والبشرية كلها وليس إسرائيل  ولا أعتقد أنه يوجد بلد في العالم لا يحوي فقراء وأحياء فقيرة يتجنب الكثيرون من الأغنياء  دخولها  

أما قضية التمييز فقد أوضحت لك للمرة العاشرة هناك أجيال عديدة بعضهم من المهاجرين ومازالوا يحملون معهم خلفية معينة ولكن مع ظهور الأجيال الجديدة سيختفي كل شيء ...

وبمناسبة الزواج فبالأمس وفي عائلة أحد الأصدقاء  تسكن قربنا تم رفض زواج شاب من إحدى الفتيات وكلاهما غربيان وليس أحدهما شرقي لكن الموضوع كان يتعلق بالوضع المادي  للشاب وهذا يحدث في كل شعوب العالم وليس في إسرائيل فقط ، وليس محدود بالعنصرية وسواء كان شرقي أو غربي فالزواج يرتبط بأمور كثيرة أبعد من مثل هذه العنصرية الرخيصة ، وهناك حالات كثيرة لزواج تمت بين شرقيين أو غربيين ولكن لا أعتقد أنك متابعة لكل الأعراس وفي كل المدن في إسرائيل  حتى تتأكدي ... ثم إذا تقدم  شاب مسيحي كاثوليكي لخطبة فتاة مسيحية  أرثوذكسية أو بالعكس فهل دائماً يتم الموافقة على هذا الزواج : بالتأكيد لا  ... ولكن أليس الطرفين مؤمنين برب واحد وينتمون لدين واحد فلما لا يتم ذلك  الزواج ؟؟!!*


----------



## Maya (6 أكتوبر 2006)

> *احب الشعب اليهودي وارى فيهم مجموعة التي تأيد افكاري بحق الفلسطينين بالعيش بسلام الى جانب الاسرائيلين , كما اني اصلي لليهود بان يعشوا بامان كما اصلي للفلسطيني ايضا ..
> انا لا انكر الحقوق التي اتمتع بها ولم اطالب ابدا بزوال هذه الدولة كل مطلبي هو السلام .. *



*كلنا نريد السلام ولا أحد في العالم لا يريد السلام وأنا شخصياً دفعت دماً وفقدت أعز من لي  نتيجة أعمال  العنف ، و أريد السلام ولكن أي سلام مع أناس يريدون قتلك مهما فعلت ويريدون  تدمير بلادك ، وقتلك أنت وعائلتك ، ولن يرتاحوا قبل أن يحققوا تعاليم دينهم وأمر إلههم بتدمير وطنك وقتل أبنائه  ، السلام الحقيقي هو بالتخلص من هؤلاء وتخليص البشرية من شرورهم ......

يقول البعض إن إمكانية التعايش ممكنة وهي الحل الوحيد ، وهناك تقارب بين الشعبين ومتى وقف الإرهاب وقامت دولة فلسطينية إلى  جانب إسرائيل  ستكونان  دولتان قريبتان  لكن هل تقتنع حماس بهذا الكلام ؟ هل يتقنع المتطرفون ؟ هل تقتنع الأمة العربية والإسلامية ؟ هل يقتنع المسلم الذي ينام ويفيق على حلم إبادة اليهود وتدمير إسرائيل بهذا الكلام ؟ هل يقتنع من يحلم باليوم الذي يدوس فيه على كل كنيس وكنيسة ويحرقهما ويقيم مكانهما معبده ؟  
كل الإسرائيليين يريدون السلام ولكن السلام كلمة كبيرة وثمنها غال لا تكفي أحاديث وخطابات ومقالات ومشاعر  وبعض  تظاهرات من جانب حركة / السلام الآن / أحزاب اليسار لتحقيقها ...

قضية محبتك للشعب اليهودي هي  كلامك ومشاعرك  وأنت حرة بها ..*



> *ليتنازلوا عن الضفة وغزه وليتنازل الفلسطنينين عن فكرة العودة الى الدولة الفلسطينية من النهر الى البحر .. لنقتنع جميعنا بان السلام هو حل لجميع المشاكل .. لنقبل الاخر ونضع نفسنا مكانه .. لنتبع تعاليم الرب يسوع المسيح .. تعاليم المحبة .. فالمحبة لا تسقط ابدا *



*يهودا والسامرة ليست ميراث جدك أو أبيك  حتى تحددي  لمن يجب أن تكون وأن تنصحي إسرائيل بالتخلي عنها ، ما ذنب إسرائيل التي بنت تجمعات سكنية  ومنشأت في منطقة يهودا والسامرة عبر سنوات طويلة وتكلفت عليها ملايين الشواقل  وجعلتها مزدهرة ومتطورة وجميلة  أن تسلمها بكل سهولة للفلسطيني ليخربها ويجعلها قواعد لإطلاق الصواريخ  ؟ ثم إذا كنت لا تؤمنين بقدسية يهودا والسامرة وجوهرة تاجها اورشليم فغيرك مؤمنين ومستعدون للموت دفاعاً عنها ...

إن من بين من  يقاتلون إسرائيل هناك من  يقاتلونها كجزء من الجهاد الإسلامي العالمي ضد اليهود والمسيحيين والهادف  إلى القضاء على المسيحية واليهودية في العالم  وإقامة دينهم المتطرف بدلاً عنه ، ولا علاقة للحدود والأراضي وحق العودة واللاجئين وآخر مصطلحات السياسيين والمفاوضين فهم يقاتلون بأمر إلههم ونظرتهم للجهاد ....

ثم هذه النبرة نبرة الحديث عن حدود 67 والتي تتضمن تنازل عن شرقي أورشليم للفلسطيني فلا تحلمي أنت وأمثالك بها ، فإسرائيل لن تتنازل  عن شبر واحد من أورشليم ، فأورشليم موحدة أبدية وستبقى عاصمة أبدية لإسرائيل ، ولا يوجد مسيحي حقيقي أو يهودي حقيقي مستعد لتسليم أورشليم مدينة الرب للمسلم ونحن أوفياء وباقون على عهد الرب بالحفاظ على أورشليم حتى مجيئه ، وناحية أخرى عاصمة دولة الفلسطيني  ستكون رام الله أو غزة وغير ذلك هناك لغة واحدة للحديث ...*



> *رأيت الحقد من طرفك على الفلسطينين وحتى على المسيحين العربي في اسرائيل !!!!!*



*أنت لا ترين جيداً يا عزيزتي يا مسيحية يا عربية وبالمناسبة إلى أي قبيلة أنت تنتسبين ؟ هل تصدقين أنك عربية لمجرد أنك تتكلمين اللغة العربية ؟ جميع أعضاء المنتدى المصريين يتكلمون العربية فهل هم عرب ؟ إنهم أقباط ولا علاقة لهم بالأمة العربية ولا القومية والثقافية العربية ، وهذه الأفكار عن عروبتكم الأفضل أن تغييريها  ، وتبحثي عن أصلك  هل أنت من  سريان أو روم أو أرمن أو يونانيين أوغير ذلك ...

صدقيني أنا لا أكره أحد لا مسيحي فلسطيني ولا غيره لكنني أكره الإرهاب ومن يبرره ويعطيه شرعية تحت أسماء المقاومة والوطنية ولا أكره أحد لعرقه أو لدينه أو انتمائه السياسي أو الديني أو  الفكري أو المذهبي  ، وبالنسبة للمسيحيين الفلسطينيين فقد حزنت لما جرى لكنائسهم منذ أيام و وأنا لا أكرههم بل أدعوهم للتخلص من بعض رموز الشر المتسترين بالمسيحية  والسياسة ومصلحة الشعب المسيحي لخدمة مصالحهم الشخصية البعدية عن المسيحيين والمسيحية  وهم الذين جعلوا كثير منكم  أسرى لأمور وأفكار ومفاهيم خاطئة وتضر بالمسيحيين قبل غيرهم  ..


أنا عندما أتكلم  معك لا أقول أنني أكرهك أو  عندي ضدك شيء فأنا لا أعرفك ، ولكن أرفض مبدأ التعمية وعدم رؤية الحقيقة من جميع جوانبها ، فمن ينظر لظاهرة أو حدث أو حادثة عليه أن يرى السبب والمسبب  في حدوثها ....  دين محمد هو السبب في المشكلة ليس في إسرائيل فقط بل في مناطق كثيرة من العالم ...*


----------



## FIRAS (6 أكتوبر 2006)

> ثم هذه النبرة نبرة الحديث عن حدود 67 والتي تتضمن تنازل عن شرقي أورشليم للفلسطيني فلا تحلمي أنت وأمثالك بها ، فإسرائيل لن تتنازل  عن شبر واحد من أورشليم ، فأورشليم موحدة أبدية وستبقى عاصمة أبدية لإسرائيل ، ولا يوجد مسيحي حقيقي أو يهودي حقيقي مستعد لتسليم أورشليم مدينة الرب للمسلم ونحن أوفياء وباقون على عهد الرب بالحفاظ على أورشليم حتى مجيئه ، وناحية أخرى عاصمة دولة الفلسطيني  ستكون رام الله أو غزة وغير ذلك هناك لغة واحدة للحديث



اعتقد ان سبب تأخر السلام يأتي من مثل هذه الافكار والاقوال 
 فحدود 67 مهمة لترسى السلام ، وتقسيم اورشليم بين اليهود
والفلسطنين هو الحل الامثل من وجهة نظر القانون الدولي وكثير 
من دعاة السلام ، اتمنى ان يأتي يوم ونرى ذلك التقسيم هو الحل 
النهائي للمعضلة الحدودية بين اسرائيل والدولة الفلسطنية


----------



## FIRAS (6 أكتوبر 2006)

وبدي اضيف نقطة كمان للأخت مايا انه اليهود هم ايضا اعراق ومش 
علشان سميتوا حالكم يهود بيعني نقاء عرقكم ففيكم اعراق اكثر
مما لدينا كعرب، فهناك العرق الروسي والبولندي والاثيوبي والايرلندي
وغيره كتير كتير تصرهم بوتقة الدولة


----------



## remonshow (6 أكتوبر 2006)

JesusIsMyGod قال:


> طيب سلام الرب يكون معك يا مسيحي
> 
> بس هي كلمة سفر هيك بتنكتب مش صفر ..
> وغير هيك مش شرط و ما منطق انو كل مسيحي يكون يهودي .. رسل المسيح بشروا بالمسيحية لكل العالم وكون الواحد مسيحي لا يعني انو اصوله يهودية ! بس انو الربط عندك غلط




*اسف على ضعف ايمانى بانى غلط وكتبت كلمه صفر بدل من كلمه سفر لانى فى كليه تجاره انا اسف وانا ديما بغلط مش عارف ليه وبكتب كلمه (عمرو) بكتبها (عمر)   .......... هههههههههه
هناك شىء اخر انا معاكى ضد الاخت مايا اللى بتدافع عن اسرائيل بكل ما تملك من قوه مش عارف ليه مع ان اسرائيل بكل ما فيها من يهود لا يؤمنون بالسيد المسيح كفادى واله ومخلص فانا لا اوافق اسرائيل او  اى يهودى لا يؤمن بالمسيح وتانى شىء بالنسبه للكلام اللى قولتوا ان معنى كلمه مسيحى انه يهودى يؤمن بالمسيح ليس اسرائيلى يؤمن بالمسيح لان هناك كثير من المسحيين فى العالم ليسوا من نسل يعقوب الذى سماه الله اسرائيل ولكن اريد ان اقول ان كل من يقبل التوراه (العهد القديم ) يصبح يهودى وكل من يقبل (العهد الجديد ) يؤمن بالمسيح ونحن المسحيين نؤمن بالكتاب المقدس عهد قديم وعهد جديد اذن نحن يهود نؤمن بالمسيح .............
ولا تنسب كلمه يهودى الى نسل يعقوب (اسرائيل) ولكن تنسب الى الله اله ابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب وموسى وهارون  نسبه الى قول الله لموسى فى سفر الخروج (و قال الله ايضا لموسى هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل يهوه اله ابائكم اله ابراهيم و اله اسحق و اله يعقوب ارسلني اليكم هذا اسمي الى الابد و هذا ذكري الى دور فدور)  اذن فكلمه يهودى لا تنسب الى اسرائيل بل تنسب الى يهوه (الله)........  وشكرا اختى jesus is my god على تصحيح كلمه صفر *


----------



## Maya (6 أكتوبر 2006)

> *اليهود هم ايضا اعراق ومش علشان سميتوا حالكم يهود بيعني نقاء عرقكم ففيكم اعراق اكثر
> مما لدينا كعرب، فهناك العرق الروسي والبولندي والاثيوبي والايرلندي وغيره كتير كتير تصرهم بوتقة الدولة*



*أولاً أنا لست يهودية بل مسيحية أكثر منك  ... ثانياً يبدو واضح ضعف معلوماتك تماماً أو انعدامها حول هذا الموضوع وحول تاريخ أوروبا تحديداً ، فالحديث عن بولندي وروسي وإرلندي وهذه التقسيمات يعود لبضعة سنوات أو بضعة عشرات من السنين ويمكنك العودة لتاريخ أوروبا لتتأكد  ، أما شتات بني إسرائيل  فكان منذ 70 للميلاد أي منذ قرابة ألفي عام ...

وبالنسبة لوجود العبرانيين في بلاد أوروبية وحمل جنسيتها لا يعني أنهم غيروا عرقيتهم فالعرق والدم لا يتغير والجميع يعرف أن عدد كبير من الدول الأوربية رفضت وجود اليهود كغرباء في أوروبا ومارست بحقهم أبشع الجرائم في العصور الوسطى والحديثة لحملهم على مغادرة أوروبا والعودة من حيث أتوا  ، وأول مبدأ اعتمدت النازية  في إبادة اليهود أنهم ليسوا آريين ولا ينتمون إلى العرق الآري  مع أنهم يعيشون في ألمانيا ويطلق عليهم ألمان وهم ليسوا من نفس الأصل العرقي للألمان ...

لذلك أصل العبرانيين والإسرائيليين  واحد هو عبراني ويعود نسبهم ليعقوب الذي أسماه الرب إسرائيل وبالتالي وعد الرب يشملهم  ....

 عند احتلال الرومان لأرض إسرائيل وحرق أورشليم وتدميرها بالكامل عام 70 تشتت اليهود في دول عديدة من العالم ومنها ما أصبح يعرف بـ  روسيا وبولندا وألمانيا وحتى في الشرق الأوسط والمغرب  وإيران ..

عندما نتحدث عن الشتات نحن نتحدث عن 2000 سنة مضت  وليس سنة أو سنتين فمهما حاولت العودة بالتاريخ لنشوء تلك الدول التي ذكرتها وتاريخ وصول اليهود إليها ووجودهم فيها كمواطنين ، ستصل لنتيجة واحدة طالما أن اليهودية ليست ديانة تبشيرية وهي محصورة ببني إسرائيل وعرق العبرانيين ، وأثبتت نتائج بحوث علمية أخيرة  أن غالبية يهود أوروبا أو الإسرائيليين العائدين من أوروبا يحملون مورثات متشابهة وهي إشارة لوحدة الأصل والعرق ..

أم قضية مناقشتك للموضوع من وجهة سياسية فالتاريخ والأدلة تثبت فشلها ، فلا يوجد يهودي أمريكي أو بريطاني ولا حتى عراقي أو مصري رغم أنهم عاشوا في تلك البلاد إلا انه لم يكن هناك يهود لا عرب ولا عجم ولا أوربيين ولا فرس ولا أي عرق آخر إنما عرق واحد واصل واحد مهما تباعدت الأزمان والأماكن ...*


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (6 أكتوبر 2006)

المشكلة يا مايا حسب وجهة نظري الخاصة المقتنعة فيها لابعد الحدود هي مش بالفكرة .. لا المشكلة بالتطرف للفكرة نفسها ... تطرف المدافعين عن الحق اسرائيلي و تطرف المدافعين عن الحق الفلسطيني .. هذا التطرف من كلا الجهتين هو الذي اوصلنا الى هذا الحد ..
مستحيل ان تحل القضية ما دام هناك اشخاص يفكرون مثلك وما دام هناك اشخاص يفكرون بابادة دولة اسرائيل والتنكر لتاريخ اليهود في هذه البلاد .. 

المشكلة بالمتطرفين وسأتكلم عن حالتك حصرا .. المشلكة هي تجاهل المجموعة التي تقف ما بين بين .. اي لا تتبني افاكر متطرفة بل تحاول دائما التقريب من وجهات النظر .. فانت الى حتى اخر رد لك تعتربنني من مؤيدي التطرف الاسلامي في فلسطين وتحاورنني كانني اقف يوميا على المنابر وادعو لطرد ولقتل اليهود واستعادة الاراضي المحتلة .. 
من يبحث عن السلام حقا يجب عن يبحث هل هو موجود بداخله ايضا , فلا يمكن ان نطالب بالسلام بالوقت الذي ننعت ونصف من نطالبهم بالسلام بانهم سفاحون وهمهم الاول والاخير هو ابادة اليهود ودولة اسرائيل .. انت تحاولين ان تقلبي القصة الى صراع اديان بين يهودي و مسلم .. رغم انه ومن المعلوم للجميع ان القضية الفلسطينه لم بكن لها طابع ديني في بدايتها لكن نتيجة للحروب والتشريد لم يبقى لهذا الشعب سوى الدين ودينهم لسوء الحظ يساعد الى جانب العنف الاسرائيلي عليهم بشحنهم بالحقد والكراهية والحماس للقضاء على هذا الشعب المحتل .. 
الاسرائيليون ومؤيدينهم من اعطى هذه القضية طابع ديني , ولعلمك ارض اسرائيل او كما كان يطلق عليها فلسطين في سنوات ما قبل ال 48 لم تحمل ابدا التميز العنصري بين الاديان بل كان المسلم والمسيحي يعيشون جنبا الى جنب على مدار سنوات , السياسة الحالية هي التي تدفع المسلمين الى التطرف .. 

حين تقتنعي انت ومناصرينك بفكرة السلام حقا تكلموا عن السلام .. 
ليس السلام ان نطرد اشخاص عاشوا وتربوا مئات السنين في ارض احبوها وكانت لهم الوطن الوحيد لمجرد اعتقاد اليهود ان هذه الارض ملك لهم فقط و يحق لهم ان يطردوا من شاءوا منها , اليهود اتوا ؟ اهلا بهم ليعيشوا مع هذا الشعب اذا بسلام .. فكرة الغاء الاخر وتجاهله لا توصل للسلام ابدا 

ابحثوا عن معنى السلام اولا ثم تكلموا عنه ؟ فليس السلام ان نبيع كلاما مليئ بالذل امام الكميرات وان نقتل ونذبح ونبني جدران فاصلة وراءها بذريعة الدفاع عن الشعب الاسرائيلي .. وحده السلام الذي يدافع عن الشعبين .. لنترك تطرفنا ونربي اولادنا على حب الاخر قم نطالب بالسلام ..

وسلام المسيح يكون مع الجميع


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (6 أكتوبر 2006)

نسيت اقلك عن شي .. انا نتيجة لعدم تتطرفي لا ابحث عن دراسة هويتي وقبيلتي كما اسميتها .. انا يكفيني ان اعرف عن نفسي بانني مسيحية من جليل الامم .. 
لن اجهد نفسي بامور لا تفيدني الى بالتطرف لكي اثيت ان العرب هم عرب الجزيرة الاسلام ولن اجهد نفسي بالابحث عن اصولي ان كانت سريانية او رومانية او قبطية .. رغم ان المسيحين العرب كانوا موجودون في الجزيرة قبل الاسلام .. لكنني لا اهتم بالقومية وبالتعريف عن نفسي فهذه كلها امور سياسية انا مسيحية من الجليل وليعتبرني كل واحد كما شاء اسراءيلية ام فلسطينية ام عربية ام يهودية فليس عندي مشكلة مع اي تعريف ذكر .. يكفيني اني مسيحية


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (6 أكتوبر 2006)

remonshow قال:


> *اسف على ضعف ايمانى بانى غلط وكتبت كلمه صفر بدل من كلمه سفر لانى فى كليه تجاره انا اسف وانا ديما بغلط مش عارف ليه وبكتب كلمه (عمرو) بكتبها (عمر)   .......... هههههههههه
> هناك شىء اخر انا معاكى ضد الاخت مايا اللى بتدافع عن اسرائيل بكل ما تملك من قوه مش عارف ليه مع ان اسرائيل بكل ما فيها من يهود لا يؤمنون بالسيد المسيح كفادى واله ومخلص فانا لا اوافق اسرائيل او  اى يهودى لا يؤمن بالمسيح وتانى شىء بالنسبه للكلام اللى قولتوا ان معنى كلمه مسيحى انه يهودى يؤمن بالمسيح ليس اسرائيلى يؤمن بالمسيح لان هناك كثير من المسحيين فى العالم ليسوا من نسل يعقوب الذى سماه الله اسرائيل ولكن اريد ان اقول ان كل من يقبل التوراه (العهد القديم ) يصبح يهودى وكل من يقبل (العهد الجديد ) يؤمن بالمسيح ونحن المسحيين نؤمن بالكتاب المقدس عهد قديم وعهد جديد اذن نحن يهود نؤمن بالمسيح .............
> ولا تنسب كلمه يهودى الى نسل يعقوب (اسرائيل) ولكن تنسب الى الله اله ابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب وموسى وهارون  نسبه الى قول الله لموسى فى سفر الخروج (و قال الله ايضا لموسى هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل يهوه اله ابائكم اله ابراهيم و اله اسحق و اله يعقوب ارسلني اليكم هذا اسمي الى الابد و هذا ذكري الى دور فدور)  اذن فكلمه يهودى لا تنسب الى اسرائيل بل تنسب الى يهوه (الله)........  وشكرا اختى jesus is my god على تصحيح كلمه صفر *



لا ضعف ايمانك مش بالسين ولا بالصاد .. 
وكمان شي انا مش ضد الاخت مايا وما بعتقد انو هي ضدي .. كل القصة انو منحمل افاكر مختلفة و عم نحاول نشوف ازا ممكن يلتقوا بنقطة معينه لانه بمجرد انو تلتقي الافاكر بتبدأ المشاكل تنحل ..

وفعلا انا معك باستغرابك لبعض المسيحين المناصرين بشكل اعمى لسياسية دولة اسرائيل ولليهود رغم انهم لا يعترفون بدم مخلصنا .. اذا كان لازم على المسيحي ان بتخذ موقف لازم يتخذ موقف الوسيط والمبشر للسلام والمحبة فهذا هو ربنا و هذا هو مخلصنا 

اما عن التعريف ما عندي مشكلة يهودي عربي فلسطيني اسرائيلي ما بتفرق المهم مسيحي .. رغم انك طرحت فكرة ما بعرف ازا صح لكن هي فكرة بسطية و مش موسعة بس حسب اعتقادي مش مجرد انك معترف بالتواراة معناها انت يهودي ! لا اللى بعرفوا انو اليهود شعب قبل ما يكونو مجموعة دينية .. 

وسلام رب السلام يكون معك


----------



## Maya (7 أكتوبر 2006)

> *تطرف المدافعين عن الحق اسرائيلي و تطرف المدافعين عن الحق الفلسطيني ..*



*ها أنت تعودين لتذكري حق غير موجود فالفلسطيني لا حق له بالأرض ... الفلسطيني  محتل وجاء لأرض لا علاقة له بها ومهما طال زمنه بها فهو غريب ومحتل بحد السيف باسم دينه هو ضحية دينه وليس ضحية إسرائيل  ، أما اليهودي فعاش طوال عمره غريب في أوروبا وبقية العالم لان له أرض ووطن  وميراث جدود وآباء ومولد دين وعقيدة وثقافة وشعب وهو بعيد عنها وليس مجبر على أن ينعم أناس غرباء بأرض إسرائيل بينما هو يقتل ويحرق ويباد ويعامل بوحشية وعنصرية ولا سامية بأرض أوروبا .......*



> *هذا التطرف من كلا الجهتين هو الذي اوصلنا الى هذا الحد ..*



*التطرف والإرهاب  الإسلامي  هو السبب بكل ما وصلنا إليه اليوم *



> *مستحيل ان تحل القضية ما دام هناك اشخاص يفكرون مثلك وما دام هناك اشخاص يفكرون بابادة دولة اسرائيل والتنكر لتاريخ اليهود في هذه البلاد .. المشكلة بالمتطرفين وسأتكلم عن حالتك حصرا ..*



*أنت تتهمينني بعنصرية أنت نفسك تتبنينها ، أنت تزعمين حق لأشخاص لا حق لهم وهم غرباء جاءوا على ظهور الجمال والخيول واحتلوا أرض عبرانية إسرائيلية منذ فجر التاريخ  مرتبطة بوعد إلهي من الرب ، أنت العنصرية ولديك طريقة تفكير عنصرية مع أنك تتبنين فكرة سلام أشبه بحلم وردي جميل بعيد عن الواقع ، أنت العنصرية والمتطرفة ، وأنصح بالابتعاد عن إطلاق الألقاب والاتهامات العبثية لأن  الرد سهل واتهاماتك لن تقدم ولن تغير شيء   ...*



> *المشلكة هي تجاهل المجموعة التي تقف ما بين بين .. اي لا تتبني افاكر متطرفة بل تحاول دائما التقريب من وجهات النظر .. فانت الى حتى اخر رد لك تعتربنني من مؤيدي التطرف الاسلامي في فلسطين وتحاورنني كانني اقف يوميا على المنابر وادعو لطرد ولقتل اليهود واستعادة الاراضي المحتلة ..*



*انا لا أتهمك بالتطرف ولا الوقوف على المنابر ، لكنك تدعين إلى سلام له صورة وردية  خيالية أشبه بفراشة جميلة لكنها تطير وسط أشواك حادة ورياح عاصفة ، هكذا لمجرد أنه سلام دون أن تنتبهي لمن كان يقف بالأمس على المنبر ويقول : لن نعترف .. لن نعترف .. لن نعترف بإسرائيل ....

وهو يؤكد أنه سيواصل نهج حركته بالعمل على القضاء على إسرائيل وإبادة شعبها وإقامة دولة الإسلام التي تحكمها الشريعة والقرآن ، أن تطالبين أن يضع الإسرائيلي  يده بيد مجرم يحمل له القنبلة والسكين والحزام الناسف  وكأنك  تطالبين أن يتحقق السلام بين طرفي  هذه الصورة ويصلوا إلى حل :*




*السلام والحل الدائم  لن يتحقق دون القضاء على الإرهاب والتطرف الإسلامي .....*



> *من يبحث عن السلام حقا يجب عن يبحث هل هو موجود بداخله ايضا , فلا يمكن ان نطالب بالسلام بالوقت الذي ننعت ونصف من نطالبهم بالسلام بانهم سفاحون وهمهم الاول والاخير هو ابادة اليهود ودولة اسرائيل ..*



*انا من أكثر الناس احتراما ورغبة بالسلام وأنت لا تعرفين ما في داخلي ...  وأنا لا أصف أحد بل أقول حقيقته ، أنصحك أن تعودي لميثاق حماس لتتأكدي أنني عندما أقول أن حماس تريد إبادة اليهود أنا لا أظلمها وعندما أقول أنها هي ومن يدعمها  والذين تظاهروا بمئات الآلاف في شوارع عزة بالأمس يريدون  القضاء على دولة إسرائيل أنا لا أقول إلا الحقيقة والواقع والذي يعرفه الجميع لكن الرؤية من جانب واحد والرفض لكل ما هو إسرائيلي  وانحيازك للفلسطيني  والعنصرية التي تتهمينني بها تمنعك عن رؤية الحقيقة .....*



> *انت تحاولين ان تقلبي القصة الى صراع اديان بين يهودي و مسلم .. رغم انه ومن المعلوم للجميع ان القضية الفلسطينه لم بكن لها طابع ديني في بدايتها لكن نتيجة للحروب والتشريد لم يبقى لهذا الشعب سوى الدين ودينهم لسوء الحظ يساعد الى جانب العنف الاسرائيلي عليهم بشحنهم بالحقد والكراهية والحماس للقضاء على هذا الشعب المحتل ..*



*يبدو أنك تجهلين أن السبب الأساسي للنزاع يعود إلى اليوم الذي زعم فيه نبي الإسلام أنه ركب البراق وأسرى إلى ارض إسرائيل ، وأصبحت أرض إسرائيل أرض الإسراء والمعراج  ، وإذا أستمعت لجميع العرب والفلسطينيين الذي يتحدثون عن الصراع  والقضية فهو يطالب بعودة أولى القبلتين وثالث الحرمين وإذا استمعت لفلسطيني يتحدث عن يومياته أو  حتى عن التاريخ سيقول لك جاء اليهود وذهب اليهود والمدن اليهودية والمستوطنات اليهودية ولن يقول كلمة إسرائيلي لأنه مؤمن أن صراعه ديني ،  ولكن الأهم والذي يثبت أن الصراع ديني 100 % وبامتياز يشن فيه الإسلام الحرب ضد اليهودية هو ميثاق حماس وإليك ما يقوله ميثاق حماس لتتأكد بنفسك من الذي حول الصراع إلى ديني أو من يعتبره دينياً بالأساس ومنذ البداية  ....*

*حركة المقاومة الإسلامية حركة فلسطينية متميزة، تعطي ولاءها لله، وتتخذ من الإسلام منهج حياة. وتعمل على رفع راية الله على كل شبر من فلس طين .....

ستقوم إسرائيل وستظل قائمة إلى أن يبطلها الإسلام كما أبطل ما قبلها ..

إن أرض فلس طين أرض وقف إسلامي على أجيال المسلمين إلى يوم القيامة.

فلس طين أرض إسلامية... ولما كان الأمر كذلك فتحريرها فرض عين على كل مسلم حيثما كان.

تعارض المبادرات، وما يسمى بالحلول السلمية والمؤتمرات الدولية لحل القضية الفلسطينية مع عقيدة حركة المقاومة الإسلامية... وما تلك المؤتمرات إلا نوع من أنواع تحكيم أهل الكفر في أرض المسلمين... ولا حل للقضية الفلسطينية إلا بالجهاد، أما المبادرات والطروحات والمؤتمرات الدولية، فمضيعة للوقت، وعبث من العبث.

لا تقوم الساعة حتى يقاتل المسلمون اليهود فيقتلهم المسلمون حتى يختبئ اليهودي من وراء الحجر والشجر، فيقول الحجر والشجر: يا مسلم يا عبد الله، هذا يهودي خلفي تعال فاقتله. *

----

*وهذه الحركة هي من أنتخبها الفلسطيني لتمثله وهي تعبر عن حقيقة شعور كل مسلم  ملتزم بدينه في المناطق وفي كل العالم ، فهل ترين من أعطى المسألة بعد دينياً ، ولا يوجد عاقل يمكن أن يتغاضى عن  البعد الديني الكبير للقضية ..... *



> *حين تقتنعي انت ومناصرينك بفكرة السلام حقا تكلموا عن السلام .. *





> *نحن مقتنعون بالسلام ونريده فليوقفوا  العنف وليوقفوا الإرهاب وإطلاق الصواريخ وليلقوا السلاح  سيتحقق السلام ....*





> *اعتقاد اليهود ان هذه الارض ملك لهم فقط و يحق لهم ان يطردوا من شاءوا منها , اليهود اتوا ؟ اهلا بهم ليعيشوا مع هذا الشعب اذا بسلام .. فكرة الغاء الاخر وتجاهله لا توصل للسلام ابدا .....*



*أنت إذاً تعتبرين وجود إسرائيل احتلال وتقبلين فيها كواقع لا كحق مقدس ،  وأنها مبنية على اعتقادات وأوهام يهودية عندما  تقولين يعتقد ، إذا أنت لا تعترفين بحق اليهود بالعودة لأرض أجدادهم وتعتبرين أرض إسرائيل هي فلس طين المحتلة ولا تعترفين بوعد الرب الأزلي الدائم بعبرانية أرض إسرائيل إلى يوم مجيئه  ، وناحية أخرى اليهود لا يحتاجون لترحيبك فهم أحق منك بالأرض والبحر والشجر وكل شيء على هذه الأرض وهم من جعلوك أنت وعائلتك  تبقون  على هذه الأرض  ، وبالنسبة لإلغاء الآخر فحماس والفلسطيني هم يسعون لإلغاء الآخر بينما إسرائيل  لم تتحدث عن القضاء على الفلسطينيين بل تحدثت عن جوارهم ، إسرائيل  ستعترف بدولة فلسطينية بينما الآخر المتطرف يعتبر الاعتراف بإسرائيل كفراً  ، إسرائيل  يمكنها إبادتهم والقضاء على كل فلسطيني ونرتاح منهم ومن قضيتهم إلى الأبد  ، لكن هذه ليست إسرائيل فإسرائيل هي وجه الحضارة وهي من بناة البشرية والإنسانية ولا تقوم بأعمال مثل تلك مع  أن أعدائها يريدون تدميرها وإبادة شعبها وإرتكاب أبشع المجازر بحقهم ....*



> *ابحثوا عن معنى السلام اولا ثم تكلموا عنه ؟ فليس السلام ان نبيع كلاما مليئ بالذل امام الكميرات وان نقتل ونذبح ونبني جدران فاصلة وراءها بذريعة الدفاع عن الشعب الاسرائيلي .. وحده السلام الذي يدافع عن الشعبين .. لنترك تطرفنا ونربي اولادنا على حب الاخر قم نطالب بالسلام ..*



*كلام جميل ، لكن المشكلة في أناس يقفون أمام الكاميرات يتوعدون ويهددون ويشهرون الأسلحة ويتقاتلون  حتى فيما بينهم ،  وعلى الأرض يطلقون الصواريخ ويزرعون العبوات الناسفة ويطلقون الرصاص ويفجرون أنفسهم في حافلات المدارس والمطاعم والنوادي ، المشكلة هي في عصابات يتاجرون بالموت ويفتخرون أنهم إرهابيون ويزعمون ملكية شيء ليس  لهم ، فلا حق للفلسطيني بأي شبر من أرض إسرائيل إنما هم يعيشون على أرض إسرائيل  ويطلبون بالاستقلال وحكم ذاتي ... لكنهم يمارسون الإرهاب ليعودوا إلى أرض  سلبوها ونهبوها في الماضي ، من يريد الاستقلال  والحياة الكريمة ليلقي السلاح ويجلس على طاولة المفاوضات ويعرض ما يريد وما هو مستعد لتقديمه وما هي مطالبه لكن بصوت واحد وكلما رجل واحد ليس بألف وجه وألف كلام وألف فصيل ومطلب وغاية وهدف وسياسة ومنج .....

 هكذا نصل إلى السلام وليس بتكفير الناس ووصفهم أنهم لا يعرفون دينهم وأنهم  متطرفون و متوحشون يؤيدون القتل ولا يعرفون معنى السلام كما تفعلين أيها المسيحية  ، إسرائيل  تريد السلام ، وها شالوم أغلى كلمة في الثقافة والفكر اليهودي والمجتمع الإسرائيلي  ...

لكن  لتقنعي الآخر أن يلفظ كلمة سلام ويوقف الإرهاب  وستجدين كل الشعب الإسرائيلي والحكومة وجيش الدفع  يقول ها شالوم ...*


----------

